# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. «Իմ քաղաքը»

## Շինարար

Այս ստեղծագործական նախագիծը նվիրված կլինի մեր քաղաքներին: 
1. *7-օրյա ժամկետում մրցույթին մասնակցել ցանկացողները «Անձնական նամակագրության» միջոցով ինձ են ուղարկում քաղաքին նվիրված իրենց ստեղծագործությունները. ստեղծագործությունը կարող է լինել արձակ, չափածո կամ դրամատիկական պատկեր:* Քաղաքը կարող է լինել ցանկացած քաղաք կամ նույնիսկ գյուղ, որը ձերն եք համարում: Գրում եք այն, ինչ պատկերացնում եք *«Իմ քաղաքը»* վերնագրի ներքո: Միևնույն ժամանակ ընդգծում եմ, որ «Իմ քաղաքը» մրցույթի վերնագիրն է, ստեղծագործության վերնագիրը կարող է տարբերվել, բայց պետք է նվիրված լինի բնակավայրին, չհակասի մրցույթի վերնագրին:
2. 7 օր անց թեմայում տեղադրում եմ ներկայացված ստեղծագործությունները քվեարկության համար: Քվեարկությանը կտրվի 7 օր: 
3. Քվերակության ընթացքում մասնակիցների անունները պահվելու են գաղտնի:
4. Քվեարկության ընթացքում թույլատրվելու են քննարկումները: 
5. Մասնակիցները կբացահայտվեն միայն քվեարկության ավարտից հետո:

Հուսով եմ նախագիծը հաջողություն կունենա: Ակտիվ եղեք:

_Հ.Գ. Ներկայացվող ստեղծագործությունները պետք է նախկինում որևէ տեղ հրապարակված չլինեն՝ ոչ տպագիր տեսքով, ոչ ինտերնետային տիրույթներում:_

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2010), Chuk (10.10.2010), davidus (15.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), einnA (17.10.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Jarre (17.10.2010), Katka (12.10.2010), Lianik (13.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2010), Tig (10.10.2010), yerevanci (17.10.2010), Ամպ (17.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Դատարկություն (11.10.2010), Եկվոր (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (10.10.2010), Հայուհի (10.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Երևան*

Հիմնադրվել է մ.թ.ա 782թ.-ին: 2010թ.-ի պաշտոնական տվյալներով բնակչությունը՝ 1,117 մլն: 

*Դրոշը*



*Զինանշանը
*


*Տեսարաններ Երևանից*

----------

Ariadna (11.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Lianik (13.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Tig (10.10.2010), Yeghoyan (11.10.2010), yerevanci (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Դատարկություն (11.10.2010), Եկվոր (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (11.10.2010), Հայուհի (21.10.2010), Հարդ (16.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Գյումրի*

Նախկինում՝ Կումայրի, Ալեքսանդրապոլ, Լենինական: 2010թ.-ի պաշտոնական տվյալներով բնակչությունը՝ 146.1 հզ.:

*Զինանշանը*



*Տեսարան Գյումրիից*

----------

Inna (11.10.2010), Lianik (13.10.2010), Tig (11.10.2010), Yeghoyan (11.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Դատարկություն (11.10.2010), Երվանդ (11.10.2010), Հայուհի (21.10.2010), Հարդ (16.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Վանաձոր*

Մինչև 1935-ը` Ղարաքիլիսա, 1935-1993-ը` Կիրովական: 2008թ.-ի տվյալներով բնակչությունը`  116 929:

*Զինանշանը*



*Տեսարան Վանաձորից*

----------

Inna (11.10.2010), Lianik (11.10.2010), Shah (22.10.2010), Tig (11.10.2010), Yeghoyan (11.10.2010), Արևածագ (12.10.2010), Դատարկություն (11.10.2010), Հայուհի (21.10.2010), Հարդ (16.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Իմ քաղաքը*


Բնակարաններ:

Կեղտոտ պադյեզդներ: Ժավել ծախող պապիկներ, ավել ծախող տատիկներ: Դուռդ ջարդող աղանդավորներ, քո հոգու փրկության մասին մտածող Եհովայի վկաներ: Տնական լավաշ ու մածուն ծախող կնիկներ, դռանդ վրա սկոտչով տաքսու սերվիսի վիզիտկա կպցնող անհայտ մարդիկ:

Փողոցներ:

Մաքուր փողոցներ: Կեղտոտ փողոցներ: Փոսերով փողոցներ, կարկատան արած փողոցներ: Մարշրուտկաներ: Լեփ լեցուն մարշրուտկաներ: Տաքսիներ: Ավտոներ: Կարմիր լույսի տակով անցնող ավտոներ: Հետիոտնի վրա քշող հաստավիզ ջփազգիներ: Ականջների թմբկաթաղանթները պայթեցնող ազդանշաններ, քֆուրներ, բազարներ:

Մարդիկ:

Պարապ մարդիկ: Սեմուշկա չրթող ու աղբը գետինը թափող մարդիկ: Շտապող մարդիկ: Զբոսաշրջիկներ: Ծաղիկ ծախող տատիկներ: Սեմուշկա ծախող տատիկներ: Փող հավաքող տատիկներ: Փող չտվողի հետևից անիծող տատիկներ: Փող տվողի հետևից օրհնող տատիկներ: Կոպտողի հետևից հայհոյող տատիկներ: Նկար ծախող տղաներ: Բոմժեր: Աղբարկղը քչփորող բոմժեր: Հետիոտներ: Կարմիր լույսի տակ փողոցն անցնող հետիոտներ:

Շենքեր:

Հին գեղեցիկ շենքեր: Հին գեղեցիկ շենքերի տեղում կառուցված տգեղ էլիտար շենքեր: Կոմունիստական հրեշավոր շենքեր: Իրար կողք կողքի տնկցրած անդուր շենքեր: Խաղահրապարակների տեղում կառուցված ավտոտնակներ:

Ծառեր:

Ծառահատված այգիներ: Այգիների տեղում կառուցված ամառային կաֆեներ: Ամբողջ մայթը գրաված կաֆեներ: Կաֆեներից հնչող բարձր անճաշակ երաժշտություն: Մի կտոր հողի կարոտ ծառեր: Ծառերի կարոտ քաղաք: Փոշի:

Քյառթեր:

Բորդյուրի վրա պպզած քյառթեր: Մայթի վրա թքող քյառթեր: Անհոդաբաշխ լեզվով հաղորդակցվող քյառթեր: Չբավարարված էգ ձիու խրխնջոց արձակող քյառթեր: Սրտխառնոց առաջացնող բարձր ռաբիզ երաժշտություն:

Մռութ աղջկերք:

Ամառվա շոգին երկարաճիտ կոշիկ հագնող մռութ աղջկերք: Մի տոննա գյաջ դեմքներին քսած մռութ աղջկերք: Մարմնավաճառի շորեր հագնված նամուսով աղջկերք: Զանգեմ Վալոդիկիս ասեմ, թե որտեղ եմ ու ում հետ եմ օջախի աղջկերք:

Զիբիլ:

Գարշահոտ զիբիլ: Մայթերին լցրած զիբիլ: Առնետներ, մկներ, թափառական շներ, կատուներ, մուտացիայի ենթարկված տարօրինակ կենդանիներ:

Օբեկտներ:

Շաուրմայանոցներ: Լահմաջոյանոցներ: ՎԻՊ օբեկտներ: Շենքի տակի նիսյայով աշխատող խանութներ: Մուննաթ վաճառողուհիներ: ՍԱՍեր, Սթարեր, Երևան Սիթիներ: Դեղատներ: Զապիսնոցներ: Գիշերային ակումբներ: Ինտերնետ ակումբներ:

Դեմքեր, դերեր, մարդիկ, լույսեր, գիշերվա 3-ին ավտոյի մագը մինչև վերջ քոքած ****եր, շենքի բիսեդկում բլոտ խաղացող քուչի տղերք, հեռախոսով ադնակլասնիկում աղջիկ կպցնող ռաբիզ դեմքեր: 

Մարդիկ: 

Փողոցներ:

Շենքեր:

Քաղաք: 

Վերջ:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010), Universe (19.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Երևան, ես քեզ սիրում եմ*

1. Իմ վարդագույն քաղաք (շարադրություն)
Ու դուք հավատացի՞ք: Լու՞րջ ընդունեցիք, որ այստեղ շարադրություն է գրված: Չէ, ջանըմ, դրա դարն էլ է անցել: Իսկ ես Երևանի շարադրություն գրել եմ դեռ իններորդ դասարանում, երբ համաքաղաքային մրցույթ էր հայտարարված: Ամբողջ ուղեղս քամեցի, հանեցի, բոլ-բոլ գրեցի Երևանի քնձռոտ շների, գորշության ու մարդկանց դեմքներին չհայտնվող ժպիտների մասին: Հետո էլ վերջացրեցի. «Միևնույն է սիրում եմ իմ քաղաքը»: Կրակն ընկա: Խելքը թռցրած դասատուն «չորս» դրեց, տետրը շպրտեց երեսիս ու գոռաց վրաս. 
- Երևանը սևացնում ես, հետո էլ ասում, որ սիրում ես:
Իսկ ես նենց հույսեր էի փայփայում, որ մրցույթում կհաղթեմ կամ գոնե վերջապես յանը տարած դասատուի հետ լեզու կգտնեմ: Ու՞ր էր տենց բախտ:

Հիմա տեսնես ի՞նչ են անում դպրոցներում: Նման շարադրություններ հաստատ հանձնանարարում են: Աշակերտներն էլ երևի Հյուսիսային պողոտայի բոյ-բուսատի մասին են գրում, գովերգում՝ իմ հի˜ն քաղաք նորովի˜: Տեսնես՝ ռիսկները հերիքու՞մ է, որ էլի էդ վարդագույն բառը կպցնեն: Մեր ժամանակ Հյուսիսային պողոտա չկար: Որ լիներ էլ, դրա մասին չէի գրի:

2. Հյուսիսային պողոտա
Ասում են՝ շենքերը կառուցելիս մեկում պատահաբար մոռացել են կանալիզացիա քաշել: Թե ինչով վերջացավ էդ պատմությունը, ոչ ոք չիմացավ: Երևի այնուամենայնիվ բնակարանները հենց էդպես էլ ծախել են: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք՝ մեկը դուռը ծեծում է.
- Բարև ձեզ, ես ձեր դիմացի շենքից եմ: Մենք զուգարան չունենք: Կարո՞ղ եմ ձեզ մոտ չիշիկ անել:

Չէ, մի րոպե… դրանք էլիտար շենքեր են: Բնակիչները դժվար «չիշիկ» բառն օգտագործեն: Ավելի շուտ կասեն՝ կարիքները հոգալ:

3. Զիբիլները
Դասարանցիներիս հետ շփվել չսովորեցի: Բոլոր ընկերներս դպրոցից դուրս էին: Իսկ իմ ամենամտերիմն այնպես էր ստացվել, որ մեր փողոցում էր ապրում, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ տեղում էինք ծանոթացել: Կպայմանավորվեինք.
- Տասը րոպեից կլինես մեր աստիճանների մոտի զիբիլանոցի մոտ:
Հետո.
- Տասը րոպեից կլինես մեր զիբիլանոցի մոտ:
Ավելի ուշ.
- Արի մեր զիբիլիների մեջ:
Իսկ երբ պայմանավորվում էինք ոչ մեր բնակավայրերում.
- Խնկո Ապոր զիբիլների մեջ:

4. Սերիալը
Երբ հայկական սերիալներ դեռ չկային, ու տնային տնտեսուհիներն իրենց լացելու պահանջը բավարարում էին բրազիլականներով, մենք արդեն գրել էինք առաջին հայկական սցենարը, որը թղթի վրա մնաց: Կարևոր պայմանագրերից տարբերվում էր նրանով, որ թղթից հանելու հավակնություններ չունեինք:

Կհանդիպեինք մեր զիբիլների մեջ, կքայլեինք դեպի մոտակա այգին, կնստեինք շատրվանների մոտ, կբացեինք Ռիկի Մարտինի կամ Կասանդրայի նկարներով թուրքական տետրերը ու կխզբզեինք հերթական սերիան: Հերոսները մեզ ծանոթ մարդիկ էին, բայց անճանաչելիորեն փոխված մականուններով: Ասենք, Ենուն, Թաս, Ճանճ, Նոսմաս և այլն: Անպայման պիտի պարզվեր, որ մեկը մեկի քույրն է, որդին, հայրը, զոքանչը… Հայ կանանց հիստերիկ բղավոցներն անպակաս էին: Էնպես որ մեր գլուխգործոցը ժամանակակից սերիալներին ոչնչով չէր զիջում:

5. Ռոքը
Էն ժամանակ Երևանում ռոքերները քիչ էին, իսկ ռոք լսող դեռահասներին մատների վրա կարելի էր հաշվել: Մենք երկուսով էդ մատներից էինք: Ճղած ջինսերը, բանդանաները ու ավանդապաշտ հայ տատիկների անեծքները… Հազարից մեկ կազմակերպվող ախմախ ռոք համերգները, որոնք երբեք բաց չէինք թողնում, ռադիոները, որոնք միշտ միացած էին, իսկ դիջեյներին անգիր գիտեինք…

6. Դավիթ Անհաղթի փողոցը 
Այնտեղ գտնվում էր ռադիո «Բուրգը», որը հետո մի հարյուր անգամ անունը փոխեց: Մի օր որոշեցինք լինել այնտեղ: Գնացինք երկուսով: Մետաղյա սպիտակ դուռ էր, որի վրա կապույտ տառերով գրված էր. «Ռադիո Բուրգ FM 107»: Հետագայում մնաց միայն «FM 107-ը», մեկ էլ… ես ու մի քանի լուսանկար:

Դավիթ Անհաղթի փողոցը նորից իմ առօրյայի մասը դարձավ այս տարվա հունիսից՝ ուսումնական պարզ ու անմեղ նպատակներով:

7. Թումանյանի այգին
Մանկությունս այնտեղ է անցել: Ամառային երեկոներին տատիկս կբռներ ձեռքս, կքայլեինք միասին: Կհասներ այն պահը, երբ պիտի Հալաբյան փողոցն անցնեինք: Կսպասեր, որ ոչ մի մեքենա չլիներ, ու կվազեինք: Կասեր.
- Արագ-արագ, քանի գազանները չեն էկել:
Հետո այգին անհետանում է մինչև մի հինգ տարի առաջ: Կամ ես եմ չքվում այնտեղից: Նույնը չէ. ինքնաթիռ-սրճարանն ու շատրվաններն այլևս չկան: Բայց կարող ես փռվել խոտերի մեջ, կարդալ, կարդալ, կարդալ, մինչև աչքդ կպնի: «Մաֆիայի» ու պիկնիկների համար շատ հարմար տեղ է:

Ընկերուհիս վերադառնում է իր գյուղից ու նվնվում, որ խոտ է ուզում:
- Գնանք Թումանյանի այգի,- առաջարկում եմ:
Մյուսներին էլ ենք զանգում: Մի ընկերուհիս.
- Սպանեք, խոտերի մեջ չեմ նստի: Ավելի լավ ա՝ կաֆե գնանք…

8. Սրճարանները (Կետիկնոց)
Մի անգամ ընկերուհիս առաջարկում է, որ միասին գնանք մի տեղ սրճելու, իսկ ընտրությունը թողնում ինձ վրա: Ես էլ՝ միամիտս, ուզում եմ նրան ցույց տալ Երևանի բոհեմը: Գնում ենք Կետիկնոց:
- Յա˜խք, էս ի՞նչ տեղ էր,- հայտարարում է գլամուրս,- էն թերթ կարդացող բիձաներն ովքե՞ր էին:
9. Երթուղայիններ
Պատուհանից երևացող տուտուզ:

10. Կինո «Մոսկվայի» ամառային դահլիճը
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ պատճառաբանություններով էին տարբեր մարդիկ ամառային դահլիճի քանդելուն դեմ: Ավելի շուտ, ամեն մեկն իր բացատրությունն էր տալիս: Ես էլ իմն ունեմ: Տարիներ առաջ կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ այնտեղ եմ ռոք համերգ գնացել: Հիշում եմ՝ ծաղկավոր երկար շոր էի հագել: Հեչ ռոքերին վայել տեսք չունեի: Դրանից շա˜տ հետո էլի համերգ եղավ այնտեղ: Բեմի վրայից գոռում էին. «Երևանը մերն է»: Էն ժամանակ ինձ օտար էի զգում:

Չեմ ուզում, որ ամառային դահլիճը քանդեն, որովհետև Երևանը հիմա արդեն իմն է:

11. Փոքրիկ իշխան
Գետնային անցումներում ուշադիր եղեք: Շատ հնարավոր է՝ Փոքրիկ իշխանին հանդիպեք:
- Ես չեմ հասկանում,- կասի նա:

12. Տրամաբանությունից զուրկ լուսակիրները
Փողոցն անցիր միայն կանաչի տակով: Նույնը կանի նաև քո վրայով անցնող մեքենան… Եվ ոչ ոք մեղավոր չէ: Դեպի ձախ թեքվող մեքենան ուղղակի չի հասցնում քեզ նկատել:

Այլևս կանաչ լույսին միակ սպասողը չեմ: Առաջընթաց կա: Սկսել են հասկանալ, որ էն կանաչ մարդուկը հենց էնպես չի իրեն ճղում: Վրաերթից առաջ խիղճներս հանգիստ կլինի:

13. Դագաղներ
Էն անեկդոտը գիտե՞ք, որ Բուրատինոն Նար-Դոսով անցնում է, բռնում, դագաղ են սարքում: 

Դագաղների ցուցահանդեսը տեսնելիս դեպրեսվում եմ: Մտածում եմ՝ մի օր էլ ինձ համար մերոնք կգան Բուրատինոյի փողոց:

14. Կարդացողները
Մի երկու անգամ սրճարանում մեն-մենակ նստել եմ, մի բաժակ հյութ պատվիրել ու սկսել կարդալ: Ինձ թարս են նայել: 

Մեկ-մեկ կանգառում էլ եմ կարդում: Եթե նստելու տեղ չի լինում, մայթին եմ հարմարվում: Ինձ էլի թարս են նայում:

Նստում եմ երթուղային ու գիրքս բացում: Մարդիկ զարմանում են:

Նստում եմ երթուղային ու տեսնում, որ մեկն արդեն կարդում է: Աչքով եմ անում ու պայուսակիցս հանում ընթացիկ գիրքս:

15. Հին էրևանցին
- Բալա, սպասեք,- մեր հետևից կանչում է Երևանում ծնված-մեծացած պապիկը: Երևում է՝ վերջերս կաթված է տարել, որովհետև հազիվ է տեղաշարժվում: 
Կանգնում ենք: Մտնում է ինչ-որ տեղ, ափսեով դուրս գալիս:
- Էս էլ ձեզ Էրևանի խաղողը:

16. Երևանի հոտը
Առավոտյան աչքերս բացելուն պես տեսնում եմ երկինքը: Առաջ, երբ պապիկս խնձորենին դեռ չէր կտրել, տեսադաշտս փակում էին ճյուղերը… մերկ, բողբոջած, կանաչ, խնձորներով, դեղնած, մերկ, բողբոջած…

Իսկ հիմա երկինքը՝ արևոտ, գորշ, ամպամած, անձրև, մութ, աստղեր, գիշեր:

Բացում եմ պատուհանը ու խորը շունչ քաշում: Երևանի հոտ է գալիս:

17. Գալիս եմ տուն
Օրվա ընթացքում որտեղ էլ լինեմ, վերջում ուրախությամբ վազում եմ դեպի մեր փողոց, մեր բակ, որտեղ պապիկս նստած է աստիճաններին՝ բանվորական գլխարկը գլխին, կեղտոտ շորերով, ծխախոտը բերանում:
- Բարև˜ բիձա:
- Բիձան դու ես,- կասի:
Երբեմն նրան կտեսնեմ մաքուր շորերով: Ուրեմն տեղ է գնում: Կամ էլ դույլը ձեռքին: Ծառերի միրգն է բերել:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010), einnA (17.10.2010), My World My Space (18.10.2010), Nare-M (23.10.2010), Yeghoyan (18.10.2010), Yevuk (17.10.2010), Ամպ (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Իմ քաղաքը. Խոստովանություն*

Սկսեմ նրանից, որ շատ ոգևորվեցի՝ տեսնելով, որ վերջապես մի մրցույթ է կազմակերպվել: 
Մոտս անմիջապես գաղափար ծնվեց գրել մի հեքիաթային քաղաքի մասին, որտեղ հրաշագործներ են ապրում: Հետո նայեմ, ինչ տեսնեմ՝ Շինարարը րոպեն մեկ մի լրիվ իրական քաղաքի նկար է դնում, դեռ զինանշանն ու դրոշն էլ հետը... 
Մտածեցի՝ հաստատ «օրիգինալություն» եմ խաղում. քեզ ասում են՝ գրի քաղաքի մասին, որը համարում ես «քոնը», դու բռնել ինչ ես գրում: 
Մի քիչ գլխիս զոռ տվեցի ու ելքը գտա: Պատմվածքիս վերևում իմ հորինած բնաբանը գրեցի. «Իմ քաղաքն այնտեղ է, որտեղ իմ ստեղծած հերոսներն են»: Շատ հնարամիտն եմ, կասեք՝ չէ՞: 
Բայց միևնույն է, սիրտս կախ էր. ոնց-որ զոռով փորձեի հարմարեցնել... Մտածում էի՝ սկսելու են աղմկել բոլոր կողմերից, թե պատմվածքը դեմ է նախագծի կանոններին, ու դեռ հետն էլ նեխած լոլիկներ շպրտեն, էն էլ ո՞ւմ վրա: Դե նման դեպքերում ո՞վ է սովորաբար տուժողը... Միայն թե ոչ անանուն հեղինակը, որը կողքից պաշտպաններ ու քվեարկության ձայներ է ստանում: 
Խե՜ղճ Շինարար...

Չէ, ես այդ պատմվածքը նախագծին ուղարկողը չէի:
Ու սկսվեցին իմ տանջալից օրերը... Դեռ օրը ինչ, բա գիշերնե՜րը: 
Ի՞նչ գրեմ ես: Իհարկե, կարելի էր միանգամից ընտրել «չգրել» տարբերակը ու հանգիստ ապրել: Բայց ցեցն ընկել էր ջանս... Գրե՜լ: Ախր ինչի՞ մասին, եթե չգիտեմ անգամ, թե որն է իմ այդ քաղաքը:
Ծննդավա՞յրս: Իմը լիներ, չէի լքի: Այդ քաղաքի և իմ պատմությունը նման է ամեն ինչ փորձած ու միևնույն է չստացված սիրային կապի ճարահատյալ խզման: Այն էլ ինչպիսի երկարատև կապ... Թեև բաժանումն անխուսափելի էր, մենք կարողացանք ընկերներ մնալ: Ու երբ տարին մի երկու անգամ հանդիպում ենք, անկեղծորեն ուրախանում ենք իրար տեսնելիս: Հանդիպելիս դեռ ինչ-որ հին զգացմունքներ են առկայծում, բայց երկուսս էլ գիտենք՝ մենք միասին ապրել չենք կարող, թեկուզ ու շատ հարազատ ենք միմյանց: Գրկում ենք իրար, ու ամեն մեկս գնում իր ճամփով... Ես ու իմը չդարձած Երևանը:

Անհաջող սիրավեպից հետո ինձ կացարան տված բարի ու արիստոկրատ ծերո՞ւկն է իմը: Եթե գրեի այդ քաղաքի մասին, միանգամից կմատնեի պատմվածքի հեղինակին: Համ էլ ո՞վ ասաց, թե Մյունխենն իմ քաղաքն է: Սիրում եմ իրեն, բայց ինքն իմը կլինել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե այս կացարանի մյուս բնակիչները գերմանացիներ չլինեին: Ընդհանրապես, Գերմանիան կարող էր հոյակապ տեղ լինել առանց գերմանացիների: Էլի կպա խեղճուկրակ նեմեցներին... Չարը չեմ, ուղղակի ինձ լավ եմ զգում կողքիս ապրողների ոսկորները լվանալուց... Կանացի բարի էություն:

Էլ ի՞նչ տարբերակ մնաց: 
Մարդիկ իրենց ամուսնությունը համարում են կյանքի կարևոր իրադարձությունը: Ես էլ հո մարդ եմ. գուցե այդ դեպքում իմ քաղաքն էլ այն է, որտեղ ամուսնացե՞լ եմ: 
Ափսոս, չեմ հիշում անունը... Դանիայում էր, մեջն էլ լիճ կար, որն առավոտներն ու երեկոյան ծածկվում էր մառախուղով: Մի քիչ վախենալու տեղ էր, հատկապես որ օրվա ընթացքում մի հինգ ժամն էր լուսավոր, հետո՝ խավարի թագավորություն: Ինքը շատ փոքր քաղաք էր, որտեղ կար չգործող մի եկեղեցի, կողքն էլ՝ մի պստլիկ զագս, որի վրա գրված էր «Բուրգեր Սերվիս»: Ուրիշ բան չկար այդ քաղաքում: Դա այն վայրերից էր, որտեղ բոլորն իրար ճանաչում են, իսկ օտարների վրա զգուշավոր հայացքներ են գցում: Այնտեղ հաստատ կարող էր մի մութ գաղտնիք ապրել...
Զարմանալի է, որ ամենահավեսով գրում եմ այն քաղաքի մասին, որի անունը չեմ հիշում: Չլինի՞ թե հենց ինքն է իմը: 

Կամ գուցե իմ քաղաքն այն է, որն ամենաշա՞տն եմ հավանել բոլոր տեսածներից: Սա արդեն կարգին դժվար հարց է: Որոշել, թե որն է ամենաշատը դուր եկել: 
Եվրոպական քաղաքները կարող են ձանձրալի լինել՝ իրենց միատեսակ ճշտությամբ ու անթերի կառուցվածքով: Նման են իրար: Եթե դու Փարիզ, Լոնդոն կամ Վենետիկ չես, ապա տարբերվելու քիչ շանսեր ունես: Պրահան էլ հոյակապ քաղաք է, բայց եթե դրանից հետո ոչ մի ուրիշ տեղ չայցելես: «Ոսկի քաղաքը» արագ մոռացվելու վատ հատկություն ունի...
Թերևս, շատ յուրահատուկ ոգի ունի Բուդապեշտը, որը լավ տպավորվել է հիշողությանս մեջ՝ իր հին ու նոր քաղաքներով՝ Բուդայով ու Պեշտով, որոնք Դանուբ գետով միանում են իրար կամ գուցե հեռանո՞ւմ միմյանցից: Բուդապեշտն այն քաղաքներից է, որտեղ ոչ միայն նայելն է հաճելի, այլև լսելը: Եթե չլիներ հայերենը, հաստատ կմտածեի, որ աշխարհի ամենասիրուն լեզուն հունգարերենն է: 
Ահա և պարզեցինք, Եվրոպայում ինձ ամենաշատ դուր եկած քաղաքը Բուդապեշտն է. ների՜ր Փարիզ... 
Բայց նաև հասկացա, որ դա էլ իմ քաղաքը չի: 
Իսկ Ասիայու՞մ: Էքզոտիկ են քաղաքները, ինչ-որ տեղ՝ վայրի... Անսպասելի, տպավորիչ: Բայց տեսածս ոչ մի քաղաքում երևի թե չկարողանայի երկար ապրել: Իմը չեն...

Ամբողջ ճամփորդական կենսագրությունս փորփրեցի, բայց այդպես էլ չիմացա, թե որն է իմ քաղաքը: 
Դե ուրեմն կմնամ թաքցրածս պատմվածքի բնաբանին.
«Իմ քաղաքն այնտեղ է, որտեղ իմ ստեղծած հերոսներն են»:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010), Yevuk (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Անքնություն*

«Լուցկու բոցը մի երկվայրկյան գունավորեց սենյակը, երերաց ու հանգավ մոխրամանի մեջ: Մնաց միայն գլանակի կարմիր լուսատիտիկը, մնաց, որպեսզի լրացնի և շարունակի անքուն գիշերվա քնատ վայրկյանների շարքը:
Տղամարդն անշտապ, դժկամորեն ներծծեց ծուխը, լուսամուտի ապակու վրա անդրադարձնելով իր նմանակին, որը անչափ նման ու օտար էր իրեն: Ապա, հոգոց հանելով արտաշնչեց լուսամուտի մարդու դեմքին: Պատկերը մշուշվեց, տեղը զիջելով հեռվում կայծկլտացող լույսերի խառնիխուռն կետերին, որոնք աստղերի պես անկանոն ցրվել էին ներքևում` թվում է, երկնակամարն է շրջվել գլխիվայր, ոտքերի տակ: 
Քաղաքն է: Այստեղ ամեն մի «աստղ» իր անվանումն ունի, ու նաև` տերը: Տղամարդը ընդհուպ մոտեցավ պատուհանին: Խաղաղ է գիշերային քաղաքը, նույնիսկ վեհ ու անբացատրելիորեն երազկոտության տրամադրող ինչ-որ որ բան կա նրա մեջ: Բարձրահարկ շենքերի խոժոռ լռությու՞նն է դա, թե՞ համերաշխորեն իրար հպված տների ծուռումուռ շարքերը: Կազմակերպվածության ու գեղեցիկ անկանոնության համադրում է քաղաքը: Ավելի հեռվում, հազիվ տեսանելի, արվարձանային թաղամասերն են սսկվել մթության մեջ, կարծես թե ամաչելով իրենց խեղճությունից: Տղամարդը ժպտաց բերանի անկյունով` իսկ կենտրոնական պողոտայի վրա լույսերի բազմակետերը փողոցի լայն հարթությունն են ցուցադրում ցուցամոլությամբ: Նա փախցրեց հայացքը: 
Ինչ-որ տեղ, ներքևում, աջթևյան փողոցով ամենատես կապույտ աչքերը հապճեպ ու զայրացկոտ թարթելով սուրաց ոստիկանական հերթապահ մեքենան: Տեսնես ու՞ր է շտապում: Ինքն իր հարցի պատասխանը կռահելով, խեղճացավ պատուհանի մարդու առաջ:» …

…Կիսախավարում սովորության համաձայն վարժ հայացքով ուշադիր զննեց պատուհանների մութ խոռոչներն ու տանիքի ամբողջ երկայնքով` երկնքի հետ հատվող հազիվ նշմարվող եզրագիծը: Ձախ կողմից ոչ հեռվում ծանոթ ուրվապատկերը տեսավ: Շքամուտքի մեղմ լույսից նրա ստվերը ձգվում, ասես ավելի էր ազդեցիկ դարձնում տիրոջ կեցվածքը: Վերջինս գլուխը տնկած ինչ-որ բան էր ուսումնասիրում: Ինքը ժպտաց մթության մեջ, ու դրա անհեթեթությունը զգալով, ձեռքը տարավ ականջակալին. «Յոթերորդ, ինչ-որ բա՞ն ես նկատել» : Հաղթանդամ սիլուետը բնազդաբար ձգվեց նույնիսկ առանց գլուխը շրջելու. “ Առանձնակի բան չկա: Օբյեկտն է տեսանելիության դաշտում: ”: Տարակուսեց. “Յոթերորդ` հինգերորդին, հաստատեք»: «Հաստատում եմ, բայց արտառոց բան չկա… անհոգ մնա, շարունակում եմ դիտարկումը»: Ինքը հորանջեց ու ծուլորեն հեգնեց. «Այ քեզ պապառացի: Ի դեպ` դու չես ծխում, չէ՞»: Հաղթանդամը հեգնեց. «Իսկ ո՞վ է այստեղ ծխում»: Երկուսով կամացուկ, անուրախ ծիծաղեցին: Մի երրորդ ազդեցիկ ձայն հանկարծ կտրեց` “Տղերք, մի կեղտոտեք եթերը: Ֆիքսեք ժամը: Զեկուցեք հերթափոխի պետին ”: Ինքնավստահության համար մատներով շոշափեց կաշեփոկը, խորը շունչ քաշեց, հըմ, այս հերթափոխի տղաները սատանային էլ լեղաճաք կանեն: Գրողը տանի, սրանց զգոնությունը մոլագարության է հասնում, նյարդերը արդեն տեղի են տալիս: Մյուս կողմից էլ արդեն սկսվող օրը խոստանում է լինել հագեցված ու ծանրաբեռնված…
…«Իսկ քաղաքը լուռ է, գոնե առերևույթ: Ներքևում գիշերային կյանքն է բաբախում, ծածուկ ու խորհրդավոր: Այնտեղ մարդիկ քնած են կամ արթուն: Երջանիկ են կամ դժբախտ: Իսկ արտաքուստ ամեն ինչ խաղաղ է: Աչքերը փակեց: Խաղա՞ղ է: Ինքը գիտի խաղաղության գինը, ու նաև` թվացյալ խաղաղության, գիտի ավելի լավ, քան որևէ մեկը: Ինչեր ապրեց ու վերապրեց վերջին տարիների ընթացքում, գլուխը բարձր լուռ տարավ ամեն ինչ` ի հեճուկս նրանց, ում համար հենց այս քաղաքն ու ամեն ինչը երբեք չեն արժևորվել: Ինքը հրաշքների չի հավատում: Վաղու՜ց է դադարել հավատալ: Երկնային մանանայի առատությամբ միայն դավադրությունները, բամբասանքները, և այլ բարիքներ են «լիացրել» իր առօրյան… մարդկանց առօրյան:

Բայց ինքը հավատում է մարդկանց՝ ապակողմնորոշված, հուսախաբված, հազար անգամ նույն տեղով անցած մարդկանց: 
Նրանց, ովքեր պատրաստ են փառաբանելու, կամ գետնելու իրենց նմանին: 
Նրանց ովքեր մեկ օրում կարող են գլխիվայր շուռ տալ պատմությունը:
Նրանց, ում հայացքում հայհոյված լռությունն է դարանակալ: 
Նրանց, ովքեր իրենց շքեղության մեջ թշվառ են տակավին: 
Իր հարազատները: 
Իր նմանները:
Իր քաղաքը:

Տղամարդը փորձեց հաշվել լույսերը, խառնեց հաշիվը, փորձեց մտովի զատել, ի մի բերել թշվառ, դժբախտ, հիասթափված լույսերը, այնպես, որպեսզի ոչ ոք չտրտնջա, չնեղանա: Երևակայությամբ նորանոր լույսեր վառեց նրանց դժգույն լապտերների կողքին, լուսավորեց նրանց խեղճուկրակ տները, առօրյան, կյանքը: Լուսամուտի ապակու մեջ անդրադարձված մարդը ժպտաց անկեղծ միամտության վրա, օրորեց գլուխը. չե՜ս կարող: Տղամարդը խոնարհեց հայացքը. չէ, չեմ կարող: Մոխրամանի մեջ ճմրթված ծխուկները հաստատեցին նրա միտքը` չես կարող: Հեռվում ծուռումուռ տները կարեկցանքով հառաչեցին. չես կարող… 
Շրջվեց պատուհանից: 

Այս առավոտը կենսաբեր թարմությամբ ու լավ տրամադրությամբ նշանավորվեց: Ինչ-որ բան հիշելով ժպտաց, ու հանգիստ, խաղաղված քայլվածքով սկսեց իջնել աստիճաններով: Ակամայից պատկերացրեց, տեսավ սկսվող օրը: Ինչքա՜ն բան կա անելու: Իսկ այստեղ ամեն ինչ պատրաստ էր ու ամեն ինչ` իր տեղում ճիշտ ժամանակին: Երբևէ ուշադրություն չէր դարձրել մանրուքների վրա, այսօր ասես այլ հայացքով նայեց: 
Հաղթանդամը անվրդով հայացքով, բայց պատրաստակամորեն կանգնել էր ավտոմեքենայի արդեն բացված դռան մոտ: Մնացածները, այնքան ծանոթ, բայց և անծանոթ` համակ ուշադրության ու կազմակերպվածության մարմնավորում լինեին ասես: 
Մոտեցավ մեքենային, ժպտաց.
- Բարի լույս: 
Հաղթանդամը մեկեն շփոթվեց: Աչքի պոչով նայեց «հինգերորդի» կողմը: Վերջինս աննկատ գլխով արեց: Սրտապնդվեց.
- Բարի լույս պարոն նախագահ: Թույլ տվեք շնորհավորել…
- Այո, այո, շնորհակալ եմ,- անակնկալիի եկավ, հաճելիորեն զարմացավ: Տեղավորվելուց առաջ մի պահ հապաղեց, նայեց բոլորին,- ես նույնպես շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ, տղաներ այս նշանակալից օրվա կապակցությամբ: 
Կցկտուր շտապողականությամբ, ու իրար ընդհատելով պատասխանեցին: 
Դուռը փակվեց ու շարասյունը արագություն հավաքելով հատեց դարպասների սահմանը:

Այսօր քաղաքի օրն է»…

----------

Chilly (17.10.2010), E-la Via (17.10.2010), My World My Space (17.10.2010), Nare-M (23.10.2010), Yeghoyan (18.10.2010), Yevuk (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Քվեարկությունն սկսված է: Քվեարկության համար ունեք հինգ օր ժամանակ: Քվեարկության ընթացքում քննարկումները թույլատրվում են:Կարող եք քվեարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակների օգտին:*

Հ.Գ. Շարունակությունները տեղադրել եմ նախորդ օրերի անոնսային գրառումների տեղում, որպեսզի խուսափեմ միաձուլման համակարգից, և յուրաքանչյուր շարունակություն լինի առանձին գրառման տեսքով: Տեղադրման ամսաթվերը ոչ թե գրառման ամսաթվերն են, այլ գրառման ներքևում վերջին խմբագրման ամսաթվերը: Տեխնիկական այս թերության համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չորսն էլ կարդացի: Ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ հիասթափված եմ  :Sad:  Ես ավելին էի սպասում: Նախ, չորսը քիչ էր: Երկրորդ, մոտավորապես կռահելով, թե որն ով է գրել, յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակից ավելին էի սպասում: 

Դեռ չեմ քվեարկում: Վաղն էլ թարմ ուղեղով կկարդամ, հետո:

----------

davidus (17.10.2010), Rhayader (17.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

Գլուխս չեմ ուզում լարել ու փորձել կռահել, թե որը ով է գրել: Երևի ոչ էլ թե կարող եմ: 
Բոլորն էլ դուր եկան. ես, հակառակ Բյուրին, էսքան չէի սպասում:
Կարող էի բոլորին էլ ձայն տալ...
Բայց որոշեցի մեկի օգտին:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (17.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Առաջինը  :Smile: : Սկզբից դուրս էնքան էլ չեկավ, բայց վերջում ուժեղ հարազատության զգացում կար: Առաջինը երկրորդ անգամ էլ կարդացի: Պարզ էր ու լավը: Իմ քաղաքն էր:

----------


## Ամպ

*Երևան, ես քեզ սիրում եմ.* Էս գիշերվա կեսին հեղինակի հետ շրջեցի ամբողջ Երևանով, նրա հետ երթուղայինում գիրք կարդացի ու հին էրևանցուց էլ խաղող ստացա… 
Ես *Երևանի հոտ առա*:
Շնորհակալություն Հեղինակ ջան:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ պատմվածքների որակական բնութագրի առումով, ու Այվիի հետ էլ սպասելիքների առումով :Wink:  այսինքն, իհարկե, սարսափելիոտ էր, բայց ես այսքանն էլ չէի սպասում:
Պատմվածքի նման միակ աշխատանքը վերջինն էր: Առաջինն ընդհանրապես ոնց որ քաղաքի գույքագրում (ինվենտարիզացիա) լիներ :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010), impression (17.10.2010), Ուլուանա (18.10.2010)

----------


## impression

ապրեք էրեխեք ջան, պարզ գրել եք ով՝ ով ա  :LOL:  ավելի շատ ոնց որ գուշակիր հեղինակին լիներ, քան թե քաղաքին նվիրված մրցույթ

ի դեպ, ասեմ, Բյուրին եմ քվեարկելու, ամենալավն իրենն էր, բայց ոչ թե որպես ստեղծագործություն, այլ էն հարազատության զգացման համար, որ ունեցա կարդալուց: Երևանի մասին պիտի նենց գրես, որ կարդացողի սիրտը մի քիչ ճմլվի, որտև մինչև չցավա՝ չես սիրի, իսկ եթե ցավաց՝ ուրեմն սիրում ես:

----------

Yevuk (17.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Դե ճիշտն ասած ես գաղափար էլ չունեմ, թե որը ով կարող ա գրած լինի, ու ավելի լավ ինձ համար:

Ասեմ, որ հիասթափված եմ, ակումբցիներից ավելին էի սպասում: Շատ պրիմիտիվ էին, իսկ առաջնինի մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում (Իմ քաղաքը), լրիվ ծեծված հոգնեցնող թեմա էր:

Բայց այ վերջինը... վերջինն ինձ համար մրցակցությունից դուրս էր: Պատմվածքի մեջտեղում կարդալուց արդեն սկսեցի փշաքաղվել: Իսկ վերջը շատ լավն էր... չէի սպասի, որ այդքան հաջող վերջաբան կունենար: Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ով ա գրել: :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չորսն էլ հետաքրքիր էին. չէի ասի, թե շատ լավն էին, բայց հաճույքով կարդացի... Ի տարբերություն մյուս ակումբցիների, ովքեր գուշակել են՝ որն ումն է, ես միայն աղոտ ենթադրություններ ունեմ...  :Smile:  Համեմատաբար երկրորդն ու չորրորդը դուրս եկան, բայց քանի որ համաձայն եմ Ռայի ասածի հետ՝



> Պատմվածքի նման միակ աշխատանքը վերջինն էր:


չորրորդի օգտին կքվեարկեմ...

----------


## Արևածագ

Ինձ բոլորն էլ դուր են եկել: Առաջին երկուսն ավելի շատ հրապարակախոսական բնույթի էին, երրորդի մեջ մի քիչ քնարականություն կա:  Չորրորդն էլ լեզվի առումով լավ է ձևավորված, մանրամասն: Ապրե'ք: :Ok:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010), ivy (18.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Այսօր թրերով զինված էի մտել ակումբ: Պառանոյաս ինձ հուշում էր, թե նախագծի թեմայի հետ կապված քննադատությունների ալիքի եմ հանդիպելու և պատասխաններ էի պատրաստել` չեզոքացնելու բոլոր հարձակումները: Ինչևէ, ես էլ կցանկանայի, որ ավելի ակտիվ լինեին ակումբցիները, ավելի շատ ստեղծագործություններ ուղարկեին: Շատերը, հրաժարվելով մասնակցությունից, բերում էին այն պատճառաբանությունը, թե չեն ուզում դպրոցական շարադրություն գրել: Իսկ ես թեման բացելիս շարադրություն չէի պատկերացրել, պատկերացրել էի Հախվերդյանի երգերը, Լյոսայի «Քաղաքը և շները», Մահֆուզի վեպերը, Մարկեսի «Մենության հարյուր տարին», Թոթովենցի «Կյանքը հին հռովմեական ճանապարհի վրա», Պարոնյանի «Պտույտ մը Պոլսո թաղերուն մեջ» և այլն, և այլն: Ուղղակի ցանկացա սա ասել… Կապ չունի, թե նախագծին ստեղծագործություններ ուղարկելու ժամկետը լրացել է, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կարող են գրել ու չեն գրել, գրեք, թեկուզ ակումբում մի տեղադրեք ձեր գրածը, բայց գրեք: Ակումբցիների էլ խնդրում եմ թե քննարկումներում, թե քվեարկության ժամանակ ավելի ակտիվ լինել:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010), E-la Via (17.10.2010), Դատարկություն (17.10.2010), Հարդ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հա, չորրորդը ամենաշատն էր պատմվածքի նման, բայց սա հո պատմվածքի մրցու՞յթ չի  :Smile:  Չորրորդը շատ սահուն ու գեղեցիկ էր գրված, բայց չհավանեցի, որովհետև պատմվածքում չզգացվեց «իմ քաղաքը», անձնական վերաբերմունքը կարելի էր ասել բացակայում էր:

Երրորդը լավն էր, բայց ես Այվիից շատ շատ ավելին էի սպասում  :Sad: 

Առաջինում հարազատ պահեր շատ կային, բայց անձնական վերաբերմունքը քաղաքի նկատմամբ երկրորդում ավելի լավ էր զգացվում, դրա համար քվեարկում եմ Բյուրի օգտին:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010), ivy (18.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Անձամբ ես չեմ մասնակցել միայն մի պատճառով՝ ես վաղուց արդեն քաղաքի մասին ասելիք չունեմ: Հետո, «Իմ Քաղաքը» թեման արդեն ոգեշնչող չի:
Ու մեկ էլ՝ հետաքրքիր է էլի, առաջինը ո՞ր մի տնտեսագետն է գրել :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն նորից կարդացի:  Վերջինը, որ ասում են պատմվածքի նման էր գրված, ինձ դուր չեկավ նրա համար, որ ածականախեղդ էր արված: Էդպիսի գործեր չեմ սիրում: Մտածում էի՝ ուշ ժամին կարդալուց էր, որ էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, բայց նորից կարդացի, էլի նույնն էր: Դե առաջինը ՍՕՖ-ի ասած գույքագրում էր: Երկրորդն էլ էն չէր. հեղինակից ավելին էի սպասում:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես էլ երկրորդի օգտին եմ քվեարկել, համ ու հոտ կար մեջը։ Այվիինն էլ էր լավը, ուղղակի Երևանի մասին չէր, բայց դե մարդը, որ գրելու շնորհք ունի, ոնց էլ գրում ա, դուրդ գալիս ա :Smile:  Չորրորդը գնահատում եմ, որպես ավելի բարդ աշխատանք, բայց ինձ հոգեհարազատ չէր, փոքր ժամանակվա պես, բոլոր նկարագրությունները թռնելով կարդացի, արդյունքում մենակ վերջի նախադասությունը հիշեցի  :Jpit:  Առաջինն էլ գույքագրում էր, բայց լավ բան կար մեջը, քաղաքի պատկեր տալիս էր, պարզապես հեղինակի վերաբերմունքը չէր զգացվում :Smile:

----------

ivy (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Ուրեմն նորից կարդացի:  Վերջինը, որ ասում են պատմվածքի նման էր գրված, ինձ դուր չեկավ նրա համար, որ ածականախեղդ էր արված: Էդպիսի գործեր չեմ սիրում: Մտածում էի՝ ուշ ժամին կարդալուց էր, որ էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, բայց նորից կարդացի, էլի նույնն էր: Դե առաջինը ՍՕՖ-ի ասած գույքագրում էր: Երկրորդն էլ էն չէր. հեղինակից ավելին էի սպասում:


Բյուր երկրորդը լավն էր  :Wink:  :Tongue:  - լրիվ դու ես  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Չեմ հասկանում, թե առաջին հեղինակի գրածին ինչի են «գույքագրում» ասում:  :Dntknw: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչի են մարդկանց գրածներին տենց անուններ կպցնում ու ձեռ առնում...
Դեռ «Փակ աչքերով»-ից հորդորում եմ, որ հարգենք ուրիշների գրածները. ինձ լսող չկա:
Դրա համար էլ քիչ են մասնակիցները սենց նախագծերում. ոչ ոք չի ուզում անդուր քոմենթների առարկա դառնալ:

Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Էս մեր բարի Շինարարը մի քանի տարբերակ ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել, բայց դեռ ոչ մեկ չի օգտվել (դե ես էլ էդ թվում): Թվում է՝ շատերը ոչ թե հավանածի օգտին են քվեարկում, այլ մնացածներին դեմ:  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), Yevuk (17.10.2010), Դատարկություն (17.10.2010), Մանուլ (18.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե առաջին հեղինակի գրածին ինչի են «գույքագրում» ասում: 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչի են մարդկանց գրածներին տենց անուններ կպցնում ու ձեռ առնում...
> Դեռ «Փակ աչքերով»-ից հորդորում եմ, որ հարգենք ուրիշների գրածները. ինձ լսող չկա:
> Դրա համար էլ քիչ են մասնակիցները սենց նախագծերում. ոչ ոք չի ուզում անդուր քոմենթների առարկա դառնալ:
> 
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Էս մեր բարի Շինարարը մի քանի տարբերակ ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել, բայց դեռ ոչ մեկ չի օգտվել (դե ես էլ էդ թվում): Թվում է՝ շատերը ոչ թե հավանածի օգտին են քվեարկում, այլ մնացածներին դեմ:


Վայ, ես անջո եմ լրիվ (գլխին խփող սմայլիկ) չեմ նկատել, որ կարելի ա մի քանիսին քվեարկել, թե չէ «գույքագրմանը» հաստատ ձայն կտայի։ Հիմա ոնց որ էլ հնարավոր չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե առաջին հեղինակի գրածին ինչի են «գույքագրում» ասում: 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչի են մարդկանց գրածներին տենց անուններ կպցնում ու ձեռ առնում...
> Դեռ «Փակ աչքերով»-ից հորդորում եմ, որ հարգենք ուրիշների գրածները. ինձ լսող չկա:
> Դրա համար էլ քիչ են մասնակիցները սենց նախագծերում. ոչ ոք չի ուզում անդուր քոմենթների առարկա դառնալ:
> 
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Էս մեր բարի Շինարարը մի քանի տարբերակ ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել, բայց դեռ ոչ մեկ չի օգտվել (դե ես էլ էդ թվում): Թվում է՝ շատերը ոչ թե հավանածի օգտին են քվեարկում, այլ մնացածներին դեմ:


Լավ ես ասում  :Jpit:  Ոնց որ ես սխալ եմ գլխի ընկել, թե ով է առաջինը: Դրա համար ամաչում եմ տվածս որակման համար: Էստեղ ոչ թե անձի նկատմամբ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք է, այլ ուղղակի եթե իմ կռահած մարդը չլիներ, չէի ծաղրի ու կարծիքս մեջս կպահեի:

----------


## einnA

> Լավ ես ասում  Ոնց որ ես սխալ եմ գլխի ընկել, թե ով է առաջինը: Դրա համար ամաչում եմ տվածս որակման համար: Էստեղ ոչ թե անձի նկատմամբ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք է, այլ ուղղակի եթե իմ կռահած մարդը չլիներ, չէի ծաղրի ու կարծիքս մեջս կպահեի:


Արձանագրեք - կողմնապահություն  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արձանագրեք - կողմնապահություն


Մեկ ա քվեարկության ելքը չէր փոխվի: Առաջինին ձայն չէի տա ու սուս կմնայի  :Blush:

----------


## einnA

> Մեկ ա քվեարկության ելքը չէր փոխվի: Առաջինին ձայն չէի տա ու սուս կմնայի


բայց դուք ազդում եք հետագա քվեարկության արդյունքների վրա  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց դուք ազդում եք հետագա քվեարկության արդյունքների վրա


 :LOL:  ո՞նց, ուրեմն պիտի մեկնումեկն իմ ամբաղ-զամբաղ կարծիքը կարդար ու որոշեր՝ ու՞մ օգտին քվեարկի  :LOL:  չնայած հա... եթե ինչ-որ մեկն անձնական թշնամանք ունի իմ հանդեպ, իմ ինադու կքվեարկեր ինձ դուր չեկածի օգտին

----------


## einnA

> ո՞նց, ուրեմն պիտի մեկնումեկն իմ ամբաղ-զամբաղ կարծիքը կարդար ու որոշեր՝ ու՞մ օգտին քվեարկի  չնայած հա... եթե ինչ-որ մեկն անձնական թշնամանք ունի իմ հանդեպ, իմ ինադու կքվեարկեր ինձ դուր չեկածի օգտին


Այո, այո...

Հ.Գ. վերջ տվեք թեմայից դուրս գրառումներին, անձնական հաշիվները հետո  :Tongue:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես էլ կարծիքս հայտնեմ:  :Smile:  Նախ ասեմ, որ ընդհանրապես օրագրեր, պատմվածքներ ու նմանատիպ այլ բաներ, որոնք անցկացվում են ակումբում, հիմանակում չեմ կարդում, բացառությամբ մի քանիսի, սակայն Երևանիս նվիրված շարադրությունները ուղղակի չէի կարող չկարդալ: Այնպես որ չեմ քննադատելու ոչ մեկին, միայն կասեմ իմ կարծիքը:  :Smile:  

Այն մարդկանց մասին, որոնք գրել են, ոչինչ չեմ ասի, քանի որ անձի մրցույթ չի, բայց ասեմ, որ չնայած իրենց ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդում, սակայն մի երկու բառից միանգամից իմացա, թե ով ով է: Ինչև, շատ շնորհակալություն բոլորին գրելու համար. ամեն մեկի գրածում էլ գտա «իմ» Երևանից մի հատված: 

Ամենաշատը հավանեցի երկրորդը, քանի որ ամենահոգեհարազատն էր ինձ. ինձ տեսա ու իմ շրջապատը. համ էլ միակ շարադրությունն էր, որը մի շնչով կարդացի: 

Առաջինի մեջ դուրս եկավ «դինամիկա»-ն, որ արագ էր ամեն ինչը գրված առանց խարանալու: Երկրորդի մեջ շատ դուր եկավ քաղաքիս «պատկերը» ավելի գլոբալ տեսանկյունից. «դրսից» մի տեսակ (երևի չհասկացաք՝ ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ, բայց ուրիշ բառեր մտքիս չեն գալիս): Իսկ չորրորդի մասին էլ կասեմ, թե ինչը դուրս չեկավ, քանի որ համարյա կատարյալ էր թե մտքի ու թե գրելու ոճի տեսանկյունից: Հազար ներողություն եմ խնդում հեղինակից, բայց իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ արհեստական գեղեցկացրած ոնց որ լիներ: Մակդիրները ու ածականները մի քիչ շատ-շատ էին: Մի անգամ ևս ներողություն:

----------

Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե առաջին հեղինակի գրածին ինչի են «գույքագրում» ասում: 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչի են մարդկանց գրածներին տենց անուններ կպցնում ու ձեռ առնում...
> Դեռ «Փակ աչքերով»-ից հորդորում եմ, որ հարգենք ուրիշների գրածները. ինձ լսող չկա:
> Դրա համար էլ քիչ են մասնակիցները սենց նախագծերում. ոչ ոք չի ուզում անդուր քոմենթների առարկա դառնալ:


Մի կողմից համաձայն եմ անուն կպցնելու հետ կապված, ծաղրին անձամբ միշտ էլ դեմ եմ եղել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ախր ո՞նց անկեղծ կարծիք հայտնեն, եթե իրոք էդպես են մտածում մարդիկ, ընդ որում՝ կոնկրետ էդ «գույքագրում» բնորոշումը հեշտությամբ կարելի է հիմնավորել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ դա ձեռ առնել համարելը մի քիչ ճիշտ չի, քանի որ դրանով չեն վիրավորում հեղինակին, այլ ընդամենը ոչ էնքան դրական կարծիք են արտահայտում, ինչը բնական է, բա հո մենակ լավ–լավ բաներ չպիտի՞ ասեն, չէ՞։ Պարզ է, որ ոչ մեկի համար էլ հաճելի չի, երբ իր գրածը քննադատում են, բայց հատկապես մրցույթի դեպքում, երբ ընտրում ենք ինչ–որ տարբերակ, ակամա կարծես կարիք է լինում մյուս տարբերակների մասին էլ մի բան ասել՝ դրանով նաև հիմնավորելով սեփական ընտրությունը, ու մասնակիցները երևի պիտի պատրաստ լինեն նաև բացասական կարծիքներ լսելուն։ Այ, օրինակ, եթե մեկը գրեր՝ էսինչ տարբերակը մաքուր էշություն էր, կամ նման մի բան, դա, ինչ խոսք, թույլատրելի չէր լինի։

----------

Ariadna (18.10.2010), Հարդ (18.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տարբերակներից ոչ մեկի մասին չեմ կարող ասել, որ շատ դուր եկավ. բոլորն էլ այս կամ այն չափով զոռով գրված լինելու տպավորություն թողեցին վրաս, կարծես հանձնարարությունը տրված էր, պետք էր ամեն գնով կատարել, ու մարդիկ կատարել էին։ Մի տեսակ ինքնաբուխություն չզգացի։ Բայց, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, ես շատ ավելի վատ էի սպասում  :Jpit: ։ 

Ինձ ամենաշատը *երրորդ* տարբերակը դուր եկավ, որի օգտին էլ քվեարկել եմ։ Հետաքրքիր էր ու ոչ ծեծված։ Միակ տարբերակն էր, որ կարդացի էն պատճառով, որ հետաքրքիր էր, իսկ մնացած տարբերակները կամ հենց սկզբից կամ կեսից արդեն զոռով էին առաջ գնում։ Ուղղակի «Իմ քաղաքը» վերնագիրը կարդալով ակնկալում եմ կոնկրետ քաղաքի մասին կարդալ, իսկ սա տարբեր քաղաքների մասին կարծիքների փունջ էր, էդ առումով մի քիչ էն չէր ինձ համար, ուրիշ թերի կողմ չկար։ Ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար ամենահաջողն էր՝ ամեն ինչը հաշվի առնելով։

*Առաջին* տարբերակի մասին արդեն գրված կարծիքը չեմ ուզում կրկնել, միայն ասեմ, որ համաձայն եմ։

*Երկրորդ*ն էլ, թեև ահագին երևանոտ էր ու ահագին պատկերացում էր տալիս Երևանի մասին, բայց թվարկումներով ու կետերով ֆորմատն էլի մի քիչ գույքագրում էր հիշեցնում։ Եթե երրորդ տարբերակը չլիներ, երևի էս մեկի օգտին քվեարկեի, ուղղակի նման դեպքերում մեկից ավելի տարբերակի ընտրությունն ընդունելի եմ համարում միայն էն դեպքում, երբ դրանք ինձ հավասարաչափ կամ գրեթե հավասարաչափ են դուր գալիս, իսկ եթե ամենալավը ինձ համար մեկն է, ապա միայն դրա օգտին էլ քվեարկում եմ։ Ինչևէ, ես էլ եմ էն կարծիքին, որ տվյալ հեղինակը Երևանի մասին սովորաբար անհամեմատ ավելի լավ է գրում  :Tongue:   :Jpit: ։

*Չորրորդը*, թեև ամենաշատն էր պատմվածքի նման, բայց տվյալ նախագիծը կարծես չէր պահանջում, որ ստեղծագործությունը պիտի անպայման պատմվածք լինի, հետևաբար էդ գործոնը որպես առավելություն դիտարկելը տվյալ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, տեղին չէ։ Գուցե լավ պատմվածք էր, լավ գրված, ուղղակի հեչ իմը չէր, ու նաև իմ ընկալմամբ՝ ամենաքիչն էր տեղավորվում «Իմ քաղաքը» խորագրի տակ։


Մի բան էլ ասեմ... Էս նախագծի հետ կապված հենց սկզբից մտածում էի՝ այ impression–ը կարող էր կարգին բան գրել էս թեմայով, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ինքը բազմիցս գրել է արդեն էս թեմայով արտակարգ տողեր, մտորումներ, որոնք համարյա բոլորի համար էլ երևի հարազատ կլինեին  :Smile: ։ Մեկ–մեկ նույնիսկ մտածում եմ՝ կարելի է էդ բոլոր կտորներն ի մի բերել ու գրքույկ հրատարակել «Իմ քաղաքը» կամ նմանատիպ վերնագրով, ափսոս են, որ էդպես ցաքուցրիվ կորեն–գնան...

----------

Ariadna (18.10.2010), ivy (18.10.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հավանեցի *առաջին երկուսը*. թեմատիկ էին, "իմ"-ը բռնացրած էր, "քաղաքը"` նույնպես: Եթե մի օտարերկրացրու պետք լիներ բացատրել, թե ինչ է Երևանը, նման մի բան կտայի...

*Երրրորդն* ինձ արհեստական թվաց:

*Չորրորդն*_ ուլտրա-ուրբանային_ ժանր էր, որը ես չեմ կարդում:

----------

ivy (18.10.2010), Հայկօ (19.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Մի կողմից համաձայն եմ անուն կպցնելու հետ կապված, ծաղրին անձամբ միշտ էլ դեմ եմ եղել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ախր ո՞նց անկեղծ կարծիք հայտնեն, եթե իրոք էդպես են մտածում մարդիկ, ընդ որում՝ կոնկրետ էդ «գույքագրում» բնորոշումը հեշտությամբ կարելի է հիմնավորել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ դա ձեռ առնել համարելը մի քիչ ճիշտ չի, քանի որ դրանով չեն վիրավորում հեղինակին, այլ ընդամենը ոչ էնքան դրական կարծիք են արտահայտում, ինչը բնական է, բա հո մենակ լավ–լավ բաներ չպիտի՞ ասեն, չէ՞։ Պարզ է, որ ոչ մեկի համար էլ հաճելի չի, երբ իր գրածը քննադատում են, բայց հատկապես մրցույթի դեպքում, երբ ընտրում ենք ինչ–որ տարբերակ, ակամա կարծես կարիք է լինում մյուս տարբերակների մասին էլ մի բան ասել՝ դրանով նաև հիմնավորելով սեփական ընտրությունը, ու մասնակիցները երևի պիտի պատրաստ լինեն նաև բացասական կարծիքներ լսելուն։ Այ, օրինակ, եթե մեկը գրեր՝ էսինչ տարբերակը մաքուր էշություն էր, կամ նման մի բան, դա, ինչ խոսք, թույլատրելի չէր լինի։


Բացասական կարծիքները ու կոնստրուկտիվ քննադատությունը մի բան է, ծաղրը՝ այլ բան: Առաջինի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ. ամեն մարդ էլ իրավունք ունի քննադատելու, ինչպես և հեղինակը պիտի պատրաստ լինի այդ քննադատությունը լսելու:
Բայց երբ մարդու ստեղծագործությունը «գույքագրում» են անվանում ու կողքն էլ քանդվող սմայլիկ դնում՝ դեռ մի հատ էլ ավելացնելով «հետաքրքիր է էլի, առաջինը ո՞ր մի տնտեսագետն է գրել», դրա մեջ ես ծաղր եմ տեսնում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան...

----------

einnA (18.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.10.2010), Yevuk (18.10.2010), Բարեկամ (20.10.2010), Մանուլ (18.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բացասական կարծիքները ու կոնստրուկտիվ քննադատությունը մի բան է, ծաղրը՝ այլ բան: Առաջինի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ. ամեն մարդ էլ իրավունք ունի քննադատելու, ինչպես և հեղինակը պիտի պատրաստ լինի այդ քննադատությունը լսելու:
> Բայց երբ մարդու ստեղծագործությունը «գույքագրում» են անվանում ու կողքն էլ քանդվող սմայլիկ դնում՝ դեռ մի հատ էլ ավելացնելով «հետաքրքիր է էլի, առաջինը ո՞ր մի տնտեսագետն է գրել», դրա մեջ ես ծաղր եմ տեսնում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան...


Այվի, այն, ինչ արժանի է ծաղրվելու, ծաղրելու եմ: Խնդիրներ ունե՞ս դրա հետ:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, այն, ինչ արժանի է ծաղրվելու, ծաղրելու եմ: Խնդիրներ ունե՞ս դրա հետ:


Էս էլ ապացույցը...

----------


## Մանուլ

Ախր ո՞նց ա գույքագրում, է՞: Գույքագրում կլիներ չոր-ցամաք թվարկումը: Իսկ առաջինի մեջ հեղինակը արտահայտված ձևով նկարագրել ա իր վերաբերմունքը քաղաքի նկատմամբ: 
 Առաջինի հեղինակ ջան, ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, ապրես  :Jpit: :

 Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ամենաքիչը վերջինը դուրս եկավ: Միգուցե մի քիչ ցրված եմ կարդացել, դրանից ա: Չորրորդի մասին գրված «բացասական» կարծիքների հետ համաձայն: Չկարողացա նորից կարդալ, որովհետև մի տեսակ «խեղդած» էր տեքստը: Բառերը շատ-շատ էին: Չէ, չեմ ասում, որ վատն էր, սա էլ ա դուրս եկել, բայց ամենաքիչը  :Jpit: : Ներողություն չորրորդի հեղինակից:

----------


## ars83

Երկրորդը դուրս եկավ:  :Smile:  Գրողը կամ Երևանն ապրած (սխալ չկա. _Երևանը_, ոչ՝ _Երևանում_) անձնավորություն է, կամ էլ վարպետորեն նկարագիրներ է կարողանում կատարել: Կարծում եմ՝ առաջին տարբերակը:

Շնորհակալություն տեղադրելու համար:  :Ok: 
+1 երկրորդ Հեղինակին:

----------

ivy (18.10.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Երկրորդը դուրս եկավ:  Գրողը կամ Երևանն ապրած (սխալ չկա. _Երևանը_, ոչ՝ _Երևանում_) անձնավորություն է, կամ էլ վարպետորեն նկարագիրներ է կարողանում կատարել: Կարծում եմ՝ առաջին տարբերակը:


Նոր տեսա, թե ինչ եմ գրել:  :Wink:  Գրածս երկու տարբերակներն իրար չեն բացառում, ուզում եմ ասել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հավանեցի *առաջին երկուսը*. թեմատիկ էին, "իմ"-ը բռնացրած էր, "քաղաքը"` նույնպես: Եթե մի օտարերկրացրու պետք լիներ բացատրել, թե ինչ է Երևանը, նման մի բան կտայի...



 ընդ որում, եթե հարցներ ինչու՞ է հայերի մեծ մասը հակված լքելու իր քաղաքը հնարավորության դեպքում, կտայի կարդալու առաջինը, ու եթե հարցներ, իսկ ինչի՞ց է, որ այնուամենայնիվ բոլորը չէ, որ կլքեին հավեսով ու առանց ափսոսանքի՝ երկրորդը: Երկրորդում սեր կար, ու դա վկայել առաջին նախադասությամբ՝ պարտադիր չէր: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է "գույքագրում" բնորոշմանը, հրաշալի հրարք է մտածել հեղինակը  :Ok:  դիպուկ, հետաքրիքր, առանց ավելորդաբանությունների ու մի շնչով ընթերցվող:

----------

My World My Space (20.10.2010), Հայկօ (19.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Հիշեցնում եմ, որ վաղը գիշերը քվեարկությունը կավարտվի:

----------


## Շինարար

Այս գիշեր՝ ուղիղ ժամը 03:01-ին քվեարկությունը կավարտվի :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջին երկու տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկել: Այդ երկու գործերի գեղարվեստական և մյուս բոլոր արժեքների ու արժանիքների մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել. պարզապես՝ եթե ես մասնակցեի, ապա ավելի շուտ առաջին երկուսի «էպիզոդիկ» ֆորմատը կընտրեի, քան թե երրորդի կամ չորրորդի՝ դրանցից ու իրարից տարբեր ֆորմատները: Մյուս բոլոր ոճերն ու ֆորմատները, իհարկե, չեմ բացառում, բայց եթե այսքանից ընտրելու լինեի իմ գրածի ոճը, հաստատ վերջին երկուսը չէի ընտրի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.10.2010), Արևածագ (21.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կարդալուց հետո մի քանի օր սպասեցի ու որոշեցի ձայնս տալ առաջին ստեղծագործությանը: Նախ տնտեսագետներին սիրում եմ, իրենք սովորաբար խելոք մարդիկ են լինում  :Jpit:  իսկ երկրորդ, ամենից լավ հիշվողն էր: Քանի որ քաղաքի մասին ստեղծագործելը մի քիչ բարդ գործ է ու էս դեպքում բոլոր 4 մասնակիցներն էլ ուղղակի իրենց դիտարկումներն են ներկայացրել «իմ քաղաքը» խորագրի տակ, քվեարկելիս էլ շեշտը չեմ դնի ոճի, լեզվի ու նման խուճուճ հասկացությունների վրա:

Հ.Գ. Երկրորդ մասնակից, դու էնքան բան ունես գրելու, ինչի՞ ես գրել «ուղղակի հաղթող» մտքերի շարան: Ես դեռ կսպասեմ քո՝ քաղաքիդ մասին ասելիք ավելի «լուրջ»  մտքերին ՝ հատկապես ստեղծագործության տեսքով:  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

Քվեարկությունն ավարտված է:
*Երևան, ես քեզ սիրում եմ*- 16 ձայն, հեղինակ՝* StrangeLittleGirl*
*Իմ քաղաքը*- 6 ձայն, հեղինակ՝ *Ռուֆուս*
*Անքնություն*- 6 ձայն, հեղինակ՝ *Interdenominational*
*Իմ քաղաքը. Խոստովանություն*- 5 ձայն, հեղինակ՝ * ivy*

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին, քննարկման և քվեարկության մասնակիցներին, շնորհավորում եմ * StrangeLittleGirl*-ին: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), ars83 (22.10.2010), CactuSoul (22.10.2010), E-la Via (22.10.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), impression (22.10.2010), Interdenominational (22.10.2010), ivy (22.10.2010), Skeptic (22.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), Yevuk (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.10.2010), Հայկօ (22.10.2010), Հարդ (22.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.10.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Քվեարկությունն ավարտված է:
> *Երևան, ես քեզ սիրում եմ*- 16 ձայն, հեղինակ՝* StrangeLittleGirl*
> *Իմ քաղաքը*- 6 ձայն, հեղինակ՝ *Ռուֆուս*
> *Անքնություն*- 6 ձայն, հեղինակ՝ *Interdenominational*
> *Իմ քաղաքը. Խոստովանություն*- 5 ձայն, հեղինակ՝ * ivy*
> 
> Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին, քննարկման և քվեարկության մասնակիցներին, շնորհավորում եմ * StrangeLittleGirl*-ին:


Ահա թե ի՜նչ… Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի չորրորդը չկարողացա կարդալ  :Jpit:  Ես սկի իր _պարզ_ գրառումները չեմ կարողանում կադալ, մականվան մասին էլ չեմ խոսում  :Jpit:

----------


## Հարդ

Չէի կարող պատկերացնել, որ Ռուֆուսի ինչ որ ստեղծագործություն կարող եմ այդքան պրիմիտիվ համարել, բայց փաստ ա... :Think: 
Ես քվեարկել էի Interdenominational - ի ստեղծագործության օգտին, իմանալով, որ նա է, շատ ուրախացա :Smile: : 
Իսկ հաղթողի մասին... ավելի լավ ա ընդհանուր ասեմ, որ ընդհանուր նշաձողը մի քիչ ցածր էր իմ պատկերացրածից:

----------


## ivy

Ինչպես հայերի մոտ սովորաբար լինում է, ես էլ կմխիթարվեմ բարոյական հաղթանակով (զատո Երևանի մասին չէր)  :Beee: 
 :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Ինչպես հայերի մոտ սովորաբար լինում է, ես էլ կմխիթարվեմ բարոյական հաղթանակով (զատո Երևանի մասին չէր)


Եղիշեն կհպարտանար քեզնով  :Jpit:  էդ կուտն ինքն ա հորինել  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Եղիշեն կհպարտանար քեզնով  էդ կուտն ինքն ա հորինել


Բա ես ինձնով ոնց եմ հպարտանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չէի կարող պատկերացնել, որ Ռուֆուսի ինչ որ ստեղծագործություն կարող եմ այդքան պրիմիտիվ համարել, բայց փաստ ա...


Հարդ ջան, պրիմիտիվ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Իմ գրածը ընդամենը brainstorming էր, «ուղեղի գրոհ»: Որևէ ստեղծագործություն գրելուց առաջ թղթի վրա գրում ես այն բոլոր ասոցիացիաները, որոնք քո մոտ առաջանում են տվյալ թեմայի վերաբերյալ (փողոցներ, շենքեր, մարդիկ...), այնուհետև գրում ես այն ասոցիացիաները, որոնց հետ ասոցիացվում են գրածդ ասոցիացիաները ու վերջում ստանում ես քո մտքերի սխեմատիկ պատկերը տվյալ թեմայի վերաբերյալ  :Smile:  Ես սա գրել եմ 10 րոպեում, գրել եմ էն ամենի մասին ինչ առաջինն էր միտքս գալիս Երևանի մասին, գրածս երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ նայել, լավ ա ստացվել, թե վատ, չեմ խմբագրել ու միանգամից ուղարկել եմ Շինարարին:

Դե իհարկե կարող էի գրածս պատմվածք դարձնել.




> Առավոտյան արթնացա դռան զանգից: Դժկամորեն բացեցի աչքերս ու սկսեցի դանդաղ հագնվել: Ինչ-որ մեկի մատը մնացել էր զանգի կոճակի վրա: Դուռը բացեցի, Եհովայի վկա էր կանգնած՝ գիրք գրականությունը թևի տակ: Սկսեց պատմել երկնային արքայության ու հոգուս փրկության մասին: Նյարդայնացած դուռը շրխկացրեցի քթին: Հանվեցի ու էլի տեղս մտա: Սկսեցին դուռս ծեծել, մի կերպ անկողնուցս դուրս եկա ու դուռը բացեցի: Մի տատիկ գյուղի մածուն ու լավաշ էր ծախում...


Քանի որ սա պատմվածքի մրցույթ չէր ու ամեն ոք կարող էր գրել այն ինչ ուզում էր ու այնպես ինչպես ուզում էր, ինձ brainstorming-ի գաղափարը ավելի ազդեցիկ, անկեղծ ու օրիգինալ թվաց, քան ստանդարտ պատմվածքը  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), Yevuk (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.10.2010), Բարեկամ (22.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

Հայկ ջան հիմա հանգիստ արդեն խոսա, ասա, մեջդ մի պահի  :Tongue: 

Միայն 4-րդը չէի գուշակել, բայց հեռու չէր կռահածս տարբերակներից  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Բյուր տեսար ես քեզանից լավ _ԿԳԲ_ եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

Շնորհակալություն Շինարարին, որ մեր փնթփնթոցներին դիմացավ, ինչ ասես չասեցինք էս խեղճ մրցույթին ու մրցութավարին  :Jpit: , բայց էկեք խոստովանենք, որ լավ էլ մրցույթ ստացվեց։ Ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները  :Smile:

----------

einnA (22.10.2010), ivy (22.10.2010), Yevuk (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.10.2010), Դատարկություն (22.10.2010), Հարդ (22.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

Ապրի Շինարարը:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջապես կարամ գրեմ, Շինարարն էլ գրառումս չի խմբագրի  :LOL:  Ուրեմն ժողովուրդ ջան, ասեմ իմանաք. որ չորս ստեղծագործությունները կարդացի, ասեցի՝ պահո˜, ես կրելու  :LOL:  Իմն էլ մի եսիմինչ չէր, չէի աշխատել վրան: Լիքը համով մասեր էլ չկարողացա դնել, որովհետև բլոգումս հազար կողպեքի տակ դրել էի, իսկ Ռիփը կամ Լիլը կարող ա տեսած լինեին:  :LOL:  Երևանի մի կարևոր հատվածի մասին էլ չկարողացա գրել: Էդ Նորքն ա: Ինձ շատ չէր անհանգստացնում, որ եթե գրեմ, կվառվեմ: Մեկ ա սենց թե նենց գործս առաջին բառից սկսած վառված էր: Ուղղակի նոր բան չէի կարողանում գրել, դե բոլոր հներն էլ բլոգումս հրապարակվել էին: Ուզում էի գեղի կաֆեի մասին էլ գրեի, էդ էլ էր բլոգումս հրապարակված: Իսկ իմ ստեղծագործության մեթոդը հիմնականում էդ ա. երբ ուզում եմ մի ամբողջական գործ ստանալ, նախկին խզբզոցներս հավաքում եմ, իրար կպցնում:

Լավ, շատ չեմ երկարացնում: Ավել-պակաս խոսել չկա. արժանի էի էս հաղթանակին, շատ էլ որ իմ գրածն էլ մի բան չէր:

Իսկ չորրորդ հեղինակի վրա զարմացել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), Բարեկամ (22.10.2010)

----------


## impression

հիմա բան եմ գրում, բոլորով թռնում եք դեմքիս  :Jpit:  բայց ուզում եմ բզեմ մի քիչ  :Jpit: 
որ ես Անկապ օրագրում չգրեի էն տուսովկեքի պահը, այլ ուղարկեի Շինարարին, հո ես կհաղթեի  :LOL:   :Tongue: 
վերցրեք հոտած պոմիդորներն ու շպրտեք վրաս, հեչ էլ  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> հիմա բան եմ գրում, բոլորով թռնում եք դեմքիս  բայց ուզում եմ բզեմ մի քիչ 
> որ ես Անկապ օրագրում չգրեի էն տուսովկեքի պահը, այլ ուղարկեի Շինարարին, հո ես կհաղթեի  
> վերցրեք հոտած պոմիդորներն ու շպրտեք վրաս, հեչ էլ


Էլի որ ։)) Քո էշ խելքը  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հայկ ջան հիմա հանգիստ արդեն խոսա, ասա, մեջդ մի պահի 
> 
> Միայն 4-րդը չէի գուշակել, բայց հեռու չէր կռահածս տարբերակներից 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բյուր տեսար ես քեզանից լավ _ԿԳԲ_ եմ


Ինձ թվում էր չորրորդը Հայկօն էր  ::}: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:49 ----------

Համ էլ պարզվում ա կայֆ ա չմասնակցելը. կարծիքներիդ ոչ մեկ աբիժնիկային բնույթ չի վերագրի  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Լավ, շատ չեմ երկարացնում: Ավել-պակաս խոսել չկա. արժանի էի էս հաղթանակին


Բյուր, նենց եմ սիրում քո համեստությունը:  :Jpit: 




> Ինձ թվում էր չորրորդը Հայկօն էր


Էլի կպան Օ'Հայկին:  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլի կպան Օ'Հայկին:


Ախր շատ հարմար ա գալիս, է  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Համ էլ պարզվում ա կայֆ ա չմասնակցելը. կարծիքներիդ ոչ մեկ աբիժնիկային բնույթ չի վերագրի


Ակումբային մրցույթներում սենց թե նենց հաղթողը չմասնակցողն է. դիր սաղի գրածները բզկտի, դու էլ բան չես գրել, քեզ կպնող չկա:  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (22.10.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ակումբային մրցույթներում սենց թե նենց հաղթողը չմասնակցողն է. դիր սաղի գրածները բզկտի, դու էլ բան չես գրել, քեզ կպնող չկա:


չէ, տենց մի ասա. քննադատությունների/գովասանքների սպասելն էլ մի ուրիշ ճաշակում ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր շատ հարմար ա գալիս, է


 :LOL:  Չէ լավ, Հայկօն տենց բան չէր գրի հաստատ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:00 ----------




> Բյուր, նենց եմ սիրում քո համեստությունը:


Ես էլ  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

> չէ, տենց մի ասա. քննադատությունների/գովասանքների սպասելն էլ մի ուրիշ ճաշակում ա


Ես որ քննադատություններին սպասելը ճաշակում չէի անվանի, բայց ինչ խոսք, լավ կերցնում են:  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

ես հաստատ գիտեի, որ չորրորդը Հայկօն չի, իր գրածները միշտ կարդում եմ, իսկ էս մեկը չկարողացա
նենց որ` Հայկօ տարբերակը բացառել էի ամենասկզբից
բայց քանի որ գրեցի, որ  կարդալ չկարողացա, չեմ գրի, թե ում վրա էի կասկածում, թե չէ` ասելու ա ուրեմն տենց, իմ գրածները չես կարդում, չես կարողանում կարդալ
դե հիմա գնա ու բացատրի, որ իր "Տացուապատում" շարքը լավ էլ կարդում, լավ էլ ֆսֆսում եմ վրեն  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), ivy (22.10.2010), Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ, տենց մի ասա. քննադատությունների/գովասանքների սպասելն էլ մի ուրիշ ճաշակում ա


Էս մրցույթներում գովասանք չկա, արխային  :Jpit:  իսկ քննադատություններն էլ խոխմ են:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ լավ, Հայկօն տենց բան չէր գրի հաստատ:


Չեմ վիճի , քանի որ չեմ կարդացել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես հաստատ գիտեի, որ չորրորդը Հայկօն չի, իր գրածները միշտ կարդում եմ, իսկ էս մեկը չկարողացա
> նենց որ` Հայկօ տարբերակը բացառել էի ամենասկզբից
> բայց քանի որ գրեցի, որ  կարդալ չկարողացա, չեմ գրի, թե ում վրա էի կասկածում, թե չէ` ասելու ա ուրեմն տենց, իմ գրածները չես կարդում, չես կարողանում կարդալ
> դե հիմա գնա ու բացատրի, որ իր "Տացուապատում" շարքը լավ էլ կարդում, լավ էլ ֆսֆսում եմ վրեն


Ես էլ էի իրա վրա գնացել  :Jpit:  Բայց սկի Տացուապատումը չեմ կարում կարդալ: Էն Ազնիվը զոռով ինձ ստիպեցին, որ մինչև վերջ կարդամ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:02 ----------




> Չեմ վիճի , քանի որ չեմ կարդացել


Ես էլ չեմ կարդացել, բայց գիտեմ, որ տենց բան չէր գրի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես որ քննադատություններին սպասելը ճաշակում չէի անվանի, բայց ինչ խոսք, լավ կերցնում են:


Ըհը, ես ուզում եմ քաջալերել հետագա պոտենցիալ մասնակիցներին, իսկ դու առանց այդ էլ նրանց խղճուկ քանակը անզգուշորեն հավասարեցնում ես 0-ի   :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես որ քննադատություններին սպասելը ճաշակում չէի անվանի, բայց ինչ խոսք, լավ կերցնում են:


Լավ է, ինչքան էլ կերցնեն  :Jpit:  Կարաս էնքան ուրախանաս էդ քննադատություններից  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Լավ է, ինչքան էլ կերցնեն  Կարաս էնքան ուրախանաս էդ քննադատություններից


Ինձ էս անգամ շատ չէին կերցրել: Հատուկ մեջը պարզ գրել էի, թե ով է հեղինակը, որ ինձ հարգելով շատ չհայհոյեն:  :Jpit:  Պարզվեց՝ լավ միջոց է, էն էլ ափսոս, ամեն անգամ չես օգտագործի:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էս անգամ շատ չէին կերցրել: Հատուկ մեջը պարզ գրել էի, թե ով է հեղինակը, որ ինձ հարգելով շատ չհայհոյեն:  Պարզվեց՝ լավ միջոց է, էն էլ ափսոս, ամեն անգամ չես օգտագործի:


Ինձ էլ շատ չէին կերցրել, չնայած ես էլ նենց թաքնվելու հատուկ փորձեր չէի արել: Դրա համար զարմացա: Պիտի որ իմ դեպքում հակառակը լիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ էլ շատ չէին կերցրել, չնայած ես էլ նենց թաքնվելու հատուկ փորձեր չէի արել: Դրա համար զարմացա: Պիտի որ իմ դեպքում հակառակը լիներ


Հա բայց քոնը շատ լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա բայց քոնը շատ լավն էր


Չէ, Ռիփ, իմի գաղափարն էր լավը, որը չկարողացա նորմալ իրագործել: Գիտե՞ս ինչ էի ուզում անել: Paris je t'aime-ի օրինակով պուճուր-պուճուր պատմություններ գրել Երևանի տարբեր թաղամասերի մասին, բայց Շինի սահմանափակումների պատճառով չկարողացա: Ու սենց ախմախ բան ստացվեց:

----------

impression (22.10.2010), Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, Ռիփ, իմի գաղափարն էր լավը, որը չկարողացա նորմալ իրագործել: Գիտե՞ս ինչ էի ուզում անել: Paris je t'aime-ի օրինակով պուճուր-պուճուր պատմություններ գրել Երևանի տարբեր թաղամասերի մասին, բայց Շինի սահմանափակումների պատճառով չկարողացա: Ու սենց ախմախ բան ստացվեց:


Սենց էլ վատը չէր  :Wink:

----------


## impression

> Չէ, Ռիփ, իմի գաղափարն էր լավը, որը չկարողացա նորմալ իրագործել: Գիտե՞ս ինչ էի ուզում անել: Paris je t'aime-ի օրինակով պուճուր-պուճուր պատմություններ գրել Երևանի տարբեր թաղամասերի մասին, բայց Շինի սահմանափակումների պատճառով չկարողացա: Ու սենց ախմախ բան ստացվեց:


հա, տենց շատ կայֆ կլիներ, չնայած ես էսպես գրածիցդ էլ կայֆ ստացա
բայց ընդհանուր, թույլ էր մրցույթը, ժող...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա, տենց շատ կայֆ կլիներ, չնայած ես էսպես գրածիցդ էլ կայֆ ստացա
> բայց ընդհանուր, թույլ էր մրցույթը, ժող...


Դե էդ միտքը դեռ կա գլխումս: Անպայման կիրականացնեմ արդեն մրցույթից դուրս: Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ թույլ էր: Բայց թեման լավն էր... ափսոս:

----------


## Ծով

վաաաաախ...ոնց էի մոռացել...հազիվ մի տեղ ձայն չի կեղծվում, ու ես չեմ քվեարկել...ոնց հասկացա, Բյուրոն ա հա՞ հաղթել..շնորհավոր, Բյու՛րս, խոսքը մեր մեջ մրցույթներում հաղթելը թաքուն ուռացնում ա մի քիչ :LOL:  գնացի կարդալու...հեսա կգամ

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> վաաաաախ...ոնց էի մոռացել...հազիվ մի տեղ ձայն չի կեղծվում, ու ես չեմ քվեարկել...ոնց հասկացա, Բյուրոն ա հա՞ հաղթել..շնորհավոր, Բյու՛րս, խոսքը մեր մեջ մրցույթներում հաղթելը թաքուն ուռացնում ա մի քիչ գնացի կարդալու...հեսա կգամ


Ես մինչև հաղթելս էլ էի ուռած  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## Ծով

ժո՛ղ, առաջինը ով ա գրել...լավը չի իրա քաղաքը...չգիտեմ ով ագրել, բայց մի տոննա կնճիռ առաջացավ դեմքիս...լիքը բաներ կա քաղաքում, որէ ս մարդը չի նկատել ու ցավոք ....
անցանք առաջ... :Sad: 
շատ էր սևի մեջ...էն որ ասում ա սևը տուր... :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժո՛ղ, առաջինը ով ա գրել...լավը չի իրա քաղաքը...չգիտեմ ով ագրել, բայց մի տոննա կնճիռ առաջացավ դեմքիս...լիքը բաներ կա քաղաքում, որէ ս մարդը չի նկատել ու ցավոք ....
> անցանք առաջ...
> շատ էր սևի մեջ...էն որ ասում ա սևը տուր...


Ռուֆն ա  :Jpit:  

Բայց Բարեկամը ճիշտ բնութագիր էր տվել էն մասին, որ առաջինի պատճառով մարդիկ լքում են Երևանը, երկրորդի շնորհիվ՝ մնում: Էսքան ժամանակ ինձ ամենաշատն էդ կարծիքը դուր էկավ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծով

երկրորդը վատը չէր, հա, էդ էիր դու :LOL: ....լավ երևում էր, որ կենտրոնում մեծացած աղջիկ ես :LOL:  Թումանյանի այգի...էլ ով դիմանա...
պիտի մեկը ակումբի մասին գրեր :Hands Up:  անցանք առաջ..
Բյուր բայց թռել եմ երկրորդը կարդալիս... :Blush:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ռուֆն ա  
> 
> Բայց Բարեկամը ճիշտ բնութագիր էր տվել էն մասին, որ առաջինի պատճառով մարդիկ լքում են Երևանը, երկրորդի շնորհիվ՝ մնում: Էսքան ժամանակ ինձ ամենաշատն էդ կարծիքը դուր էկավ:


բա մի հատ սատկած վարկանիշ տայիր, իմանայի իզուր չեմ մտնում ակումբ  :Beee: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:14 ----------




> ժո՛ղ, առաջինը ով ա գրել...լավը չի իրա քաղաքը...չգիտեմ ով ագրել, բայց մի տոննա կնճիռ առաջացավ դեմքիս...լիքը բաներ կա քաղաքում, որէ ս մարդը չի նկատել ու ցավոք ....
> անցանք առաջ...
> շատ էր սևի մեջ...էն որ ասում ա սևը տուր...


Ռուֆին բան չասեք. լավն էր: Ու ընդհանրապես, սենց բաներում ամբողջական, համապարփակ, բոլոր կողմերից դիտարկում չկա: Նայած որ կետից ու դիրքից կանգնած ես նայում: *Վստահ եմ, որ շատերի մոտ եղած կլինեն պահեր, որ քաղաքը հենց Ռուֆի նկարագրած դիրքից կերևա:*

----------

ivy (22.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.10.2010)

----------


## Ծով

Անքնությունը ո՞վ ա գրելլ..հարգանքներս...ասեմ, որ վերջինին կտայի ձայնս...
առաջին երեքը մի քիչ օրագրային էին...այսինքն, անկապ օրագրում էլ կուտվեր..կներեք իհարկե..էդ իմ կարծիքն ա, վերջինը մի տեսակ լուրջ ստեղծագործություն էր...եթե նայենք , որպես ստեղծագործական մրցույթ այլ ոչ թե իսկապես ո՞վ կգրեր շարադրություն Մեր Երևանի մասին, վերջինը իսկապես ասելիք ուներ...չգիտեմ, ինձ համար...
Էն երեքը իրանց գույների մեջ կարդացվում էին....ես կարդալիս չեմ սիրում , որ ծամում են դնում են բերանդ ամեն ինչ...պիտի մի քիչ քեզ մտածելու տեղ մնա...էս իմ կարծիքն ա..

Բյուրիս էլ շնորհավորանքներս... :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուֆին բան չասեք. լավն էր: Ու ընդհանրապես, սենց բաներում ամբողջական, համապարփակ, բոլոր կողմերից դիտարկում չկա: Նայած որ կետից ու դիրքից կանգնած ես նայում: *Վստահ եմ, որ շատերի մոտ եղած կլինեն պահեր, որ քաղաքը հենց Ռուֆի նկարագրած դիրքից կերևա:*


Հա, համաձայն եմ: Բայց Ռուֆինը հաստատ տրամից ա կախված: Քանի որ գրելու պահին ես լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ էի տեսել քաղաքը, իրանը կարդալիս հեչ դուրս չեկավ. մի տեսակ հակառակ բևեռ էր:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.10.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, համաձայն եմ: Բայց Ռուֆինը հաստատ տրամից ա կախված: Քանի որ գրելու պահին ես լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ էի տեսել քաղաքը, իրանը կարդալիս հեչ դուրս չեկավ. մի տեսակ հակառակ բևեռ էր:


Եթե էդ քաղաքը դուր չի գալիս, չի նշանակում գրվածը վատն է:

----------


## Ծով

ժո՛ղ, Ռուֆինը դուրս չի եկել...որովհետև էս քաղաքում թեղուտի համար կռվողներ կան, ազատության համար իրանց ճղողներ կան,  Չուկը, որ բացել ա էս ֆորումը ու էստեղ ահավոր Երևանոտ քաղաքացիներ կան... եթե քաղաքացիներով ենք ուզւոմ հասկանալ քաղաքը հակառակ բևեռն էլ արժեր նկատել...
այսինքն, ոնց ասեմ էդ քաղաքը , որի մասին գրել ա Ռուֆը , չՈռնի ա, շատ չոռնի...նենց տպավորություն ա՝ ոնցոր քաղաքապետն էլ ա չոռնի :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. ու եթե դւորս չի եկել, ուրեմբ գրածը ինձ համար վատն ա :Smile: , ինչ կա դրա մեջ...վատ զգացողություն ա առաջացրել, ուրեմն վատն ա ինձ համար...հա , մեր իրականությունն ա,,,ռեպորտաժ ա...
որպես ստեղծագործություն, սիրտս չկպավ...թեթև տարե՛ք հիմա..
վատն էլ , լավն էլ հարաբերական են...

----------

Ուլուանա (26.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարդ ջան, պրիմիտիվ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Իմ գրածը ընդամենը brainstorming էր, «ուղեղի գրոհ»: Որևէ ստեղծագործություն գրելուց առաջ թղթի վրա գրում ես այն բոլոր ասոցիացիաները, որոնք քո մոտ առաջանում են տվյալ թեմայի վերաբերյալ (փողոցներ, շենքեր, մարդիկ...), այնուհետև գրում ես այն ասոցիացիաները, որոնց հետ ասոցիացվում են գրածդ ասոցիացիաները ու վերջում ստանում ես քո մտքերի սխեմատիկ պատկերը տվյալ թեմայի վերաբերյալ  Ես սա գրել եմ 10 րոպեում, գրել եմ էն ամենի մասին ինչ առաջինն էր միտքս գալիս Երևանի մասին, գրածս երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ նայել, լավ ա ստացվել, թե վատ, չեմ խմբագրել ու միանգամից ուղարկել եմ Շինարարին:


Ռուֆ ջան, պրիմիտիվ ա էն առումով, որ ծայրից ծայր կարդացի ու ոչ մի դեմքիս մկան չշարժվեց, ոչ մի նոր բան չտեսա այդտեղ: Գրել ես այն մասին, ինչի մասին առավոտից իրիկուն չորս կողմից խոսում են: Ու շատ ծեծված մտքեր: Դե արի ու էդքանից հետո մի հատ էլ ստեղծագործության մեջ նույն բաները կարդա:





> Քանի որ սա պատմվածքի մրցույթ չէր ու ամեն ոք կարող էր գրել այն ինչ ուզում էր ու այնպես ինչպես ուզում էր, ինձ brainstorming-ի գաղափարը ավելի ազդեցիկ, անկեղծ ու օրիգինալ թվաց, քան ստանդարտ պատմվածքը


Միգուցե brainstorming - ն իրականում ավելի ազդեցիկ ա, միգուցե ուրիշ գործ կարդալիս այն շատ կհավանեմ, բայց այս դեպքում ոչ մի տպավորություն չթողեց:
Նման կարգի գործ ավելի միջակ մարդուց կսպասեի:
Չես նեղանում չէ՞ :Wink: :

----------

Ուլուանա (26.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, ինչ-որ մոռացել եք, որ Ռուֆուսը Երևանից չի ու հենց էդպիսին ա Ռուֆուսի քաղաքը ՝ Լեննականը, ու եթե նույնիսկ Ռուֆուսը գրել ա Երևանի մասին, լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ մենք Լեննականի մասին կարդալոիս կնճրոտենք:

----------

Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ թվում էր չորրորդը Հայկօն էր


_[ձենով լացում ա]_




> Ախր շատ հարմար ա գալիս, է


_[մոխիր ա շաղ տալիս գլխին]_

 :Black Eye: : Փաստորեն՝ ես չէի  :Jpit: :




> Չէ, Ռիփ, իմի գաղափարն էր լավը, որը  չկարողացա նորմալ իրագործել: Գիտե՞ս ինչ էի ուզում անել: Paris je t'aime-ի  օրինակով պուճուր-պուճուր պատմություններ գրել Երևանի տարբեր թաղամասերի  մասին, բայց Շինի սահմանափակումների պատճառով չկարողացա: Ու սենց ախմախ բան  ստացվեց:


Ուրիշ ա, էլի, ուրիշ: Թե իմ մտքով էլ Paris, je t'aime-ը չէր անցնում՝ ինչ ուզում եք ասեք: Էն որ վերևում գրել էի «էպիզոդիկ», հենց էդ նկատի ունեի: Քիչ էր մնում՝ նստեի ու... Բայց դե լեգենդար թամբալությունս իրանը արեց  :Love: :

Ապրեք, ժող, բոլորդ էլ օրինակելի խանդավառությամբ տրվել էիք քաղաք երգելու բարդ ու պատասխանատու գործին, բոլորդ էլ շատ լավ էիք գրել. եթե էսքան ինքնասիրահարված չլինեի, կարող ա նույնիսկ մի՜ քիչ նախանձեի: Հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված էի, թե հեղինակներն ովքեր են, ընդ որում՝ այդ չարաբաստիկ 100%-ը չորրորդի դեպքում մատնացույց էր անում *My World My Space*-ին և միայն ու միայն նրան: Մեր անարտասանելի անվամբ բախտակիցը զարմացրեց, ճիշտն ասած:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.10.2010), ivy (22.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

> _[ձենով լացում ա]_
> 
> 
> _[մոխիր ա շաղ տալիս գլխին]_
> 
> : Փաստորեն՝ ես չէի :


Խեղճ Հայկ  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված էի, թե հեղինակներն ովքեր են, ընդ որում՝ այդ չարաբաստիկ 100%-ը չորրորդի դեպքում մատնացույց էր անում *My World My Space*-ին և միայն ու միայն նրան: Մեր անարտասանելի անվամբ բախտակիցը զարմացրեց, ճիշտն ասած:


 Հայկ, բայց Վորլդի գրածներից շատ տարբեր ա, զարմանում եմ, որ դու նմանեցրել ես, ես էլ, չիմանայի ով ա գրել, քեզ կկասկածեի, ոչ թե որ իրար նման եք գրում, ուղղակի քեզնից համարյա ստեղծագործություն չկա ակումբում, որ ոճիդ մասին ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմեմ, իսկ այն որ դու լավ կգրեիր թեկուզ սխալվելով ենթադրում եմ, ու քանի որ այս ստեղծագործությունն էլ լավ էր գրված :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> Հայկ, բայց Վորլդի գրածներից շատ տարբեր ա, զարմանում եմ, որ դու նմանեցրել ես, ես էլ, չիմանայի ով ա գրել, քեզ կկասկածեի, ոչ թե որ իրար նման եք գրում, ուղղակի քեզնից համարյա ստեղծագործություն չկա ակումբում, որ ոճիդ մասին ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմեմ, իսկ այն որ դու լավ կգրեիր թեկուզ սխալվելով ենթադրում եմ, ու քանի որ այս ստեղծագործությունն էլ լավ էր գրված


Շին, բայց մենակ Հայկօ-ն չի, որ նմանացրել է, լիքը ուրիշ մարդ իր վրա է կասկածել, ես էլ էդ թվում:  :Blush:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բայց մենակ Հայկօ-ն չի, որ նմանացրել է, լիքը ուրիշ մարդ իր վրա է կասկածել, ես էլ էդ թվում:


Չգիտեմ :Xeloq:  Վորլդի մոտ սեփական ասելիքի պարտադրանք կա, իմհկ, այս դեպքում գոնե ես նման բան չտեսա, ինչևէ, ինձ համար հեշտ է, երբ նախօրոք գիտեմ, թե ով ով է :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, բայց Վորլդի գրածներից շատ տարբեր ա, զարմանում եմ, որ դու նմանեցրել ես, ես էլ, չիմանայի ով ա գրել, քեզ կկասկածեի, ոչ թե որ իրար նման եք գրում, ուղղակի քեզնից համարյա ստեղծագործություն չկա ակումբում, որ ոճիդ մասին ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմեմ, իսկ այն որ դու լավ կգրեիր թեկուզ սխալվելով ենթադրում եմ, ու քանի որ այս ստեղծագործությունն էլ լավ էր գրված


Շին, ես ոճ չունեմ  :Jpit: : Էդ «համարյա չեղածը» հերիք ա, որ էդ երևա  :Wink: : «Համատեղների» համար երեք անգամ երեք տարբեր սկզբեր եմ գրել. եթե չիմանայիր, որ երեքն էլ իմն են, երբևէ մտքովդ կանցնե՞ր  :Smile: :

Չորրորդ տարբերակը արագ-արագ եմ կարդացել (վերջինն էր, ուշ էր), բայց չգիտես ինչու՝ ինձ թվում էր, որ *MWMS*-ը գրած կլինի: Համոթ ինձ պետք է նշեմ, որ *MWMS*-ի իրական գրածներից ընդամենը մի երեք-չորս բան եմ կարդացել  :Blush: :

----------


## ivy

> Չգիտեմ Վորլդի մոտ սեփական ասելիքի պարտադրանք կա, իմհկ, այս դեպքում գոնե ես նման բան չտեսա, ինչևէ, ինձ համար հեշտ է, երբ նախօրոք գիտեմ, թե ով ով է


Ի դեպ, դու ինչո՞ւ չես մասնակցում քվեարկություններին. հետո՞ ինչ որ գիտես, թե ով ով է, միևնույն է ստեղծագործությունն ես ձայն տալիս, ոչ թե մարդուն: Վարպետը ժամանակին հանգիստ մասնակցում էր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես ոճ չունեմ : Էդ «համարյա չեղածը» հերիք ա, որ էդ երևա : «Համատեղների» համար երեք անգամ երեք տարբեր սկզբեր եմ գրել. եթե չիմանայիր, որ երեքն էլ իմն են, երբևէ մտքովդ կանցնե՞ր :


Նման բան չկա, ընդամենը երեք, չորս գրվածքով դժվար է դատել որևէ մեկի ոճի մասին, բայց որ վիզ դնեմ, ներեցեք բաժնին անհարիր արտահայտության համար :Jpit: , չեմ կարծում, թե դժվար լինի տարբերել քո *ոճը*: Հատուկ եմ բոլդ արել :Tongue:  Ու ընդհանրապես ստեղծագործական նախագծերում պահանջում եմ քո ոճը :Goblin: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:37 ----------




> Ի դեպ, դու ինչո՞ւ չես մասնակցում քվեարկություններին. հետո՞ ինչ որ գիտես, թե ով ով է, միևնույն է ստեղծագործությունն ես ձայն տալիս, ոչ թե մարդուն: Վարպետը ժամանակին հանգիստ մասնակցում էր:


Ախր ամբողջ հետաքրքրությունը այն է, որ չիմանալով ես քվեարկում, կոնկրետ ինձ համար հետաքրքիր էլ չի լինի: Ինչ էական է այդ ձայնը :Smile:  Չգիտեմ ինչպես կքվեարկեի՝ չիմանալով հեղինակներին, իսկ այս դեպքում կքվեարկեի վերջինի օգտին, մեկ էլ երևի Բյուրի տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև երթուղայինի պատուհանից երևացող տուտուզը բացել էր :Jpit:  Այսինքն ոչ թե տուտուզն էր բացել :LOL:  այլ Բյուրի նկարագրած պատկերը :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նման բան չկա, ընդամենը երեք, չորս գրվածքով դժվար է դատել որևէ մեկի ոճի մասին, բայց որ վիզ դնեմ, ներեցեք բաժնին անհարիր արտահայտության համար, չեմ կարծում, թե դժվար լինի տարբերել քո *ոճը*: Հատուկ եմ բոլդ արել Ու ընդհանրապես ստեղծագործական նախագծերում պահանջում եմ քո ոճը


Իսկ եթե ես, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, վիզ դնեմ, մեռնեք՝ ոչ մի բան էլ չեք տարբերի  :LOL: : Մի օր նստելու եմ գրեմ, умирать так с музыкой:

Իմ ոճի նախագիծ չկա  :Sad: : Հո չե՞մ գնալու փոքրիկ սենյակում ապրող ուսանողի մասին գրեմ: Ինչ էլ գրեմ՝ «Ոճիր և պատիժն» ա ստացվելու՝ Դոստաևսկու ոճով  :LOL: :

----------


## ars83

Վայ, էս ինչեր ա կատարվել, ես էլ էշի ականջում քնել եմ: Արդեն արդյունքները հրապարակել եք, փաստորեն:  :Smile: 
«Մերոնք» հաղթեցին:  :Cool: 
StrangeLittleGirl ջան, շնորհավո՛ր:  :Hands Up:  Իսկապես, շատ հաջողված «շարադրություն» էր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Հո չե՞մ գնալու փոքրիկ սենյակում ապրող ուսանողի մասին գրեմ: Ինչ էլ գրեմ՝ «Ոճիր և պատիժն» ա ստացվելու՝ Դոստաևսկու ոճով :


Գրես-չգրես, մեկա էսա սաղ ասելու են, որ դու ես գրել, ջանդ յուղի  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (22.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Իսկ եթե ես, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, վիզ դնեմ, մեռնեք՝ ոչ մի բան էլ չեք տարբերի* : Մի օր նստելու եմ գրեմ, умирать так с музыкой:
> 
> Իմ ոճի նախագիծ չկա : Հո չե՞մ գնալու փոքրիկ սենյակում ապրող ուսանողի մասին գրեմ: Ինչ էլ գրեմ՝ «Ոճիր և պատիժն» ա ստացվելու՝ Դոստաևսկու ոճով :


 Փոքրիկ սենյակում ապրող ուսանողն անսպառ գրական ուսումնասիրության նյութ է :Beee:  Ընդգծածս հատվածի մասին էլ ասեմ, որ գիտեմ, որ դու աչքի ես ընկնում համեստությամբ :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գրես-չգրես, մեկա էսա սաղ ասելու են, որ դու ես գրել, ջանդ յուղի


Հա գիտեմ  :Sad: : Անցած «փակ աչքերովի» սկզբի մեջ էլ էր «իմ մատը խառը»  :Sad: :

Ընդ որում՝ դու նկատի, թե ինչն ա կայֆը. ես հազար տարին մեկ յա մի բան գրեմ, յա չգրեմ. բացարձակապես ստեղծագործող չեմ, էդ անկյունում իզ ու թոզս չկա, մենակ աջուձախ քննադատում եմ, ճառ եմ ասում, բայց երբեք զանգ չեմ կախում, շատ-շատ «Չափածո զրույցում» մեկ-մեկ մի ջրիկ քառատող կգրեմ ու վերջ. բայց փաստորեն՝ անունս հելել ա որպես գրող մարդ  :LOL: : Իշալլահ...

----------


## ivy

> Հա գիտեմ : Անցած «փակ աչքերովի» սկզբի մեջ էլ էր «իմ մատը խառը» :
> 
> Ընդ որում՝ դու նկատի, թե ինչն ա կայֆը. ես հազար տարին մեկ յա մի բան գրեմ, յա չգրեմ. բացարձակապես ստեղծագործող չեմ, էդ անկյունում իզ ու թոզս չկա, մենակ աջուձախ քննադատում եմ, ճառ եմ ասում, բայց երբեք զանգ չեմ կախում, շատ-շատ «Չափածո զրույցում» մեկ-մեկ մի ջրիկ քառատող կգրեմ ու վերջ. բայց փաստորեն՝ անունս հելել ա որպես գրող մարդ : Իշալլահ...


Դե բա հենց դրա համար էլ քո վրա են կասկածում. մտածում են՝ ոնց կլինի, մարդ ակումբցի լինի ու ստեղծագործական անկյունում բան չգրի, ուրեմն կա-չկա նա փակ նախագծերում ա գրում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայկ, բայց Վորլդի գրածներից շատ տարբեր ա, զարմանում եմ, որ դու նմանեցրել ես, ես էլ, չիմանայի ով ա գրել, քեզ կկասկածեի, ոչ թե որ իրար նման եք գրում, ուղղակի քեզնից համարյա ստեղծագործություն չկա ակումբում, որ ոճիդ մասին ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմեմ, իսկ այն որ դու լավ կգրեիր թեկուզ սխալվելով ենթադրում եմ, ու քանի որ այս ստեղծագործությունն էլ լավ էր գրված


Ես էլ գրեթե վստահ էի, որ ինքն ա:





> Հա գիտեմ : Անցած «փակ աչքերովի» սկզբի մեջ էլ էր «իմ մատը խառը» :
> 
> Ընդ որում՝ դու նկատի, թե ինչն ա կայֆը. ես հազար տարին մեկ յա մի բան գրեմ, յա չգրեմ. բացարձակապես ստեղծագործող չեմ, էդ անկյունում իզ ու թոզս չկա, մենակ աջուձախ քննադատում եմ, ճառ եմ ասում, բայց երբեք զանգ չեմ կախում, շատ-շատ «Չափածո զրույցում» մեկ-մեկ մի ջրիկ քառատող կգրեմ ու վերջ. բայց փաստորեն՝ անունս հելել ա որպես գրող մարդ : Իշալլահ...


Դե խելոք մարդուց խելոք բաներ են սպասում, ի՞նչ ես ուզում  :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ապրեք, ժող, բոլորդ էլ օրինակելի խանդավառությամբ տրվել էիք քաղաք երգելու բարդ ու պատասխանատու գործին, բոլորդ էլ շատ լավ էիք գրել. եթե էսքան ինքնասիրահարված չլինեի, կարող ա նույնիսկ մի՜ քիչ նախանձեի: *Հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված էի, թե հեղինակներն ովքեր են, ընդ որում՝ այդ չարաբաստիկ 100%-ը չորրորդի դեպքում մատնացույց էր անում My World My Space-ին և միայն ու միայն նրան: Մեր անարտասանելի անվամբ բախտակիցը զարմացրեց, ճիշտն ասած:*


+1
Ես նույնիսկ տեռորի էի ենթարկում MWMS-ին, հազիվ համոզեց, որ ինքը չի... Ճիշտն ասած՝ մինչև երեկ գիշեր չէի էլ հավատում...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող, ինչ-որ մոռացել եք, որ Ռուֆուսը Երևանից չի ու հենց էդպիսին ա Ռուֆուսի քաղաքը ՝ Լեննականը, ու եթե նույնիսկ Ռուֆուսը գրել ա Երևանի մասին, լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ մենք Լեննականի մասին կարդալոիս կնճրոտենք:


Չէ, Դայ ջան, Երևանի մասին էի գրել, որովհետև դրա կեսը Գյումրիին չի վերաբերվում: Բայց որ Գյումրիի մասին գրեի պատկերն ավելի մռայլ ու սև կստացվեր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Զարմացած եմ, որ չորրորդ տարբերակը բոլորը My World My Space-ին են վերագրել. ես, օրինակ, հեչ չեմ նմանացնում: Բայց էս անգամ Հայկօյին էլ չեմ կասկածել, ճիշտն ասած  :Jpit: : Ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկին չեմ կասկածել, անծանոթ էր թվում մի տեսակ, փաստորեն, էդպես էլ դուրս եկավ  :Smile: : Դե, Բյուրինն ու ivy-ինը, բնականաբար, ակնհայտ էր, գուշակելու բան էլ չկար: Առաջին տարբերակը սկզբում չէի գուշակել, ու ոչ մեկին չէի կասկածում, բայց հետո մտքովս անցավ, որ կարող է Ռուֆը լինի:

Ռուֆուսի տարբերակը շատ քննարկվեց: Մի բան էլ ես ասեմ. լրիվ համաձայն եմ Ծովի հետ, որ չափից դուրս սև էր ներկայացված Երևանը, իսկ Երևանն ախր մենակ դա չի. ու եթե մենակ մի տեսակետից է ներկայացվում, արդեն ստացվում է, որ քաղաքի պատկերն ահագին թերի է դառնում, նույնիսկ եթե համաձայնենք, որ գրվածն ամբողջությամբ համապատասխանում է իրականությանը: Իսկ որ Բարեկամն ասում է, թե որ դեպքի համար որ մեկը կտար օտար մարդուն կարդալու՝ Երևանի մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար, ստացվում է, որ, փաստորեն, էդ երկու ստեղծագործությունները միասին պիտի լինեն, որ լիարժեք պատկեր ստանան մարդիկ Երևանից, իսկ դա նշանակում է, ամեն մեկն առանձին լիարժեք չի, չնայած Բյուրի տարբերակի հետ կապված համաձայն չեմ, թե դա էլ մենակ դրականն էր, այսինքն՝ միակողմանի, չէ, էնտեղ համ դրականն էր նշված, համ էլ բացասականը, ընդհանուր պատկերն ամբողջական էր, իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի հեղինակի դրական վերաբերմունքն էլ էր երևում ստեղծագործության մեջ:

----------

Շինարար (26.10.2010)

----------

